# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Sky Telecom στην Άθηνα

## johnmegarythmos

καλησπέρα έχει δοθεί διαθεσιμοτητα από την skytelecom στην Αθήνα . δείτε εδώ https://skytelecom.gr/kalipsi/ 
Ανοίγω αυτό το φόρουμ αποκλειστικά για την Αθήνα για να δούμε πως είναι και εκεί και τι προβλήματα μπορεί να προέκυψαν  και επίσης από δίνουνε σήμα αν και φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να δίνουνε ασύρματα μάλλον από Κόρινθο ( Πευκαλι , Σοφικο αν όντως υπάρχει κεραία εκεί αν φαίνονται πιο κοντά στον χάρτη ) . Όποιος έχει βάλει στην Αθηνά άμα μπορεί να γράφει σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

----------


## 2048dsl

Στο ειχα πει στο αλλο thread  οτι θα καλυψουν Σουνιο-Λαυριο -Κερατεα μεχρι τελος του 2020.  Μια χαρα απλος κρατω μικρο καλαθι για εμενα λογο Αεροπορικης Βασης που ειμαι διπλα εαν θα μπορουν να μου δωσουν ασυρματο..  δυσκολο

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Στο ειχα πει στο αλλο thread  οτι θα καλυψουν Σουνιο-Λαυριο -Κερατεα μεχρι τελος του 2020.  Μια χαρα απλος κρατω μικρο καλαθι για εμενα λογο Αεροπορικης Βασης που ειμαι διπλα εαν θα μπορουν να μου δωσουν ασυρματο..  δυσκολο


ναι ετσι μου ειπανε και εμενα θα δειξει. Θα μπαινω καθε 2-3 μηνες να κοιταω διαθεσιμοτητα.  Τα υπολοιπα θα στα στειλω με προσωπικο μυνημα σχετικα με την αεροπορικη βαση για να μην γεμιζουμε το φορουμ με εκτος θεματος.

----------


## Giama

Καλα εκανες και ανοιξες νεο θεμα γιατι θα χανοταν στο γενικο θεμα και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο νεο γιατι καλυπτει πραγματικα πολλες περιοχες.

Αθηνα βρισκομαι σε σημειο χωρις VDSL/FTTH και εψαχνα για γρηγοροτερες λυσεις. Εχω την Inalan στα 50 μετρα αποσταση αλλα εντος αλλου δημου, κατι που ισως δημιουργει προβλημα/καθυστερηση, οποτε αυτη ειναι μια επιπλεον δυνατοτητα σε προσιτη τιμη. Θα την κοιταξω σιγουρα.

Παρεμπιπτοντως, ειδα το πακετο Airbnb που δινει αρκετα περισσοτερα απο το απλο οικιακο+static ip. Προφανως και για ενα κανονικο σπιτι θα μπορω να το κλεισω, ετσι δεν ειναι; Το εχει κανεις μηπως;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλα εκανες και ανοιξες νεο θεμα γιατι θα χανοταν στο γενικο θεμα και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο νεο γιατι καλυπτει πραγματικα πολλες περιοχες.
> 
> Αθηνα βρισκομαι σε σημειο χωρις VDSL/FTTH και εψαχνα για γρηγοροτερες λυσεις. Εχω την Inalan στα 50 μετρα αποσταση αλλα εντος αλλου δημου, κατι που ισως δημιουργει προβλημα/καθυστερηση, οποτε αυτη ειναι μια επιπλεον δυνατοτητα σε προσιτη τιμη. Θα την κοιταξω σιγουρα.
> 
> Παρεμπιπτοντως, ειδα το πακετο Airbnb που δινει αρκετα περισσοτερα απο το απλο οικιακο+static ip. Προφανως και για ενα κανονικο σπιτι θα μπορω να το κλεισω, ετσι δεν ειναι; Το εχει κανεις μηπως;


Σε πια περιοχη στην Αθηνα βρισκεσαι;. οσο για το πακετο για την airbnb δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι εδιναν τετοιο πακετο. Πρεπει να ειναι καινουργιο πακετο. 

Χαρακτηριστικά Προγράμματος
• Κλειδωμένη Download Speed στα 30Mbps!
• Kλειδωμένο Hyper Upload στα 10Μbps!
• Το μόνο με 24,90€/μήνα
• Δωρεάν Εγκατάσταση & VPN encrypted modem security control
• Δωρεάν Static IP για συνεχή ροή απομακρυσμένου ελέγχου έξυπνων οικιακών συσκευών (κάμερες ασφαλείας, wifi-AirCondition control, Wifi-TV, Wifi-Alarm).
• Δωρεάν Δοκιμαστική Περίοδος
• Χωρίς Τηλεφωνική σύνδεση

24,90€ / μήνα 
Τώρα, μπορείς να γίνεις Superhost!
Με τις εξατομικευμένες υπηρεσίες για ιδιοκτήτες Airbnb της SkyTelecom, οι καλές κριτικές είναι στο… τσεπάκι σου!

----------


## 2048dsl

> Καλα εκανες και ανοιξες νεο θεμα γιατι θα χανοταν στο γενικο θεμα και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο νεο γιατι καλυπτει πραγματικα πολλες περιοχες.
> 
> Αθηνα βρισκομαι σε σημειο χωρις VDSL/FTTH και εψαχνα για γρηγοροτερες λυσεις. Εχω την Inalan στα 50 μετρα αποσταση αλλα εντος αλλου δημου, κατι που ισως δημιουργει προβλημα/καθυστερηση, οποτε αυτη ειναι μια επιπλεον δυνατοτητα σε προσιτη τιμη. Θα την κοιταξω σιγουρα.
> 
> Παρεμπιπτοντως, ειδα το πακετο Airbnb που δινει αρκετα περισσοτερα απο το απλο οικιακο+static ip. Προφανως και για ενα κανονικο σπιτι θα μπορω να το κλεισω, ετσι δεν ειναι; Το εχει κανεις μηπως;


*
αποκλειστικά για οικοδεσπότες Airbnb*

----------


## tsigarid

Που το είδατε αυτό το πακέτο;

----------


## psyxakias

Στο Site τους > Προγράμματα > AIRBNB - https://skytelecom.gr/airbnb/

----------


## tsigarid

> Στο Site τους > Προγράμματα > AIRBNB - https://skytelecom.gr/airbnb/


 :One thumb up: 

Μπήκα στο site τους και χρησιμοποίησα την αναζήτηση και δε βρήκε τίποτα, μάλλον Bing θα χρησιμοποιούνε.

----------


## psyxakias

Οι τιμές τους πάντως δείχνουν αρκετά τσιμπημένες σε σχέση με VDSL, αλλά μιλάμε για εντελώς άλλου είδους υπηρεσία και προφανώς είναι μια καλή εναλλακτική άμα δεν έχεις VDSL.

Πρόχειρη σύγκριση με Vodafone (μου διαφεύγει κάτι?):

Vodafone VDSL 50/5 (απεριοριστα σταθερά, 360 κινητά/εξωτερικό) - €27.90/μήνα + δωρεάν εξοπλισμός
Skytelecom 50/5 (απεριόριστα σταθερά, 120 κινητά) - €47.90/μήνα + €135 εξοπλισμός

Vodafone VDSL 100/10 (απεριοριστα σταθερά, 360 κινητά/εξωτερικό) - €43.50/μήνα + δωρεάν εξοπλισμός
Skytelecom 100/10 (απεριόριστα σταθερά, 120 κινητά) - €65.90/μήνα + €135 εξοπλισμός

----------


## 2048dsl

> Οι τιμές τους πάντως δείχνουν αρκετά τσιμπημένες σε σχέση με VDSL, αλλά μιλάμε για εντελώς άλλου είδους υπηρεσία και προφανώς είναι μια καλή εναλλακτική άμα δεν έχεις VDSL.
> 
> Πρόχειρη σύγκριση με Vodafone (μου διαφεύγει κάτι?):
> 
> Vodafone VDSL 50/5 (απεριοριστα σταθερά, 360 κινητά/εξωτερικό) - €27.90/μήνα + δωρεάν εξοπλισμός
> Skytelecom 50/5 (απεριόριστα σταθερά, 120 κινητά) - €47.90/μήνα + €135 εξοπλισμός
> 
> Vodafone VDSL 100/10 (απεριοριστα σταθερά, 360 κινητά/εξωτερικό) - €43.50/μήνα + δωρεάν εξοπλισμός
> Skytelecom 100/10 (απεριόριστα σταθερά, 120 κινητά) - €65.90/μήνα + €135 εξοπλισμός



Σε προσωπικο επιπεδο επειδη εμενα ο οτε δεν με καλυπτει λογο αποστασεις καμπινας 1160 μετρα και δεν μπορω για παντα να μενω στα 17-20 του adsl θα πληρωσω εστω και παραπανω για να εχω μια αξιοπρεπη γραμμη ,  με βλεπω να περνω την 50/50 λογο του μεγαλου ογκου πολλων αρχειων 5GB+ και πανω που τραβαω video με drone και πρεπει να ανεβαζω σε χωρο icloud. Aπο τι μου ειπαν μεχρι τελος του χρονου θα καλυπτουν ολοι την αττικη μεχρι και περιοχες σε βουνα.Μου ειπαν τα κεντρικα τους ειναι στον νομο αρκαδιας (Τρίπολη) και εχουν ιδιοκτητο δικτυο.

----------


## Giama

> Σε πια περιοχη στην Αθηνα βρισκεσαι;. οσο για το πακετο για την airbnb δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι εδιναν τετοιο πακετο. Πρεπει να ειναι καινουργιο πακετο. 
> 
> Χαρακτηριστικά Προγράμματος
> • Κλειδωμένη Download Speed στα 30Mbps!
> • Kλειδωμένο Hyper Upload στα 10Μbps!
> • Το μόνο με 24,90€/μήνα
> • Δωρεάν Εγκατάσταση & VPN encrypted modem security control
> • Δωρεάν Static IP για συνεχή ροή απομακρυσμένου ελέγχου έξυπνων οικιακών συσκευών (κάμερες ασφαλείας, wifi-AirCondition control, Wifi-TV, Wifi-Alarm).
> • Δωρεάν Δοκιμαστική Περίοδος
> ...


(Νεο) Ηρακλειο συνορα με Μεταμορφωση ειμαι (τελειως συνορα, το διπλανο σπιτι ειναι Μεταμορφωση).

Πώς να ελεγχει αραγε το θεμα του Airbnb; Πρεπει το συγκεκριμενο ακινητο να ειναι εγγεγραμμενο στην πλατφορμα ή απλα να εχεις προφιλ ή ...;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> (Νεο) Ηρακλειο συνορα με Μεταμορφωση ειμαι (τελειως συνορα, το διπλανο σπιτι ειναι Μεταμορφωση).
> 
> Πώς να ελεγχει αραγε το θεμα του Airbnb; Πρεπει το συγκεκριμενο ακινητο να ειναι εγγεγραμμενο στην πλατφορμα ή απλα να εχεις προφιλ ή ...;


Καλησπερα καλυπτει ηδη την περιοχη σου η skytelecom αμα δεις και το νεο Ηρακλειο και την μεταμορφωση την καλυπτει. Οποτε δες εδω τον χαρτη https://skytelecom.gr/kalipsi/ . Προχωρα σε αιτηση στην skytelecom συμπληρωσε την φορμα ενδιαφεροντος εδω https://skytelecom.gr/programmata/home-internet/  ή καλεσε +30 21 5000 5000  . Δεν καλυπτει ολη την Αλσουπολη και δεν καλυπτει ακομα την Φιλοθεη . Δεν ξερω ποσο κοντα εισαι σε αυτες τις περιοχες και αμα ειναι ορια του δημου ή οχι. Επικοινωνησε μαζι τους και κρατα μας ενημερους να ξερουμε .

----------


## Giama

> Καλησπερα καλυπτει ηδη την περιοχη σου η skytelecom αμα δεις και το νεο Ηρακλειο και την μεταμορφωση την καλυπτει. Οποτε δες εδω τον χαρτη https://skytelecom.gr/kalipsi/ . Προχωρα σε αιτηση στην skytelecom συμπληρωσε την φορμα ενδιαφεροντος εδω https://skytelecom.gr/programmata/home-internet/  ή καλεσε +30 21 5000 5000  . Δεν καλυπτει ολη την Αλσουπολη και δεν καλυπτει ακομα την Φιλοθεη . Δεν ξερω ποσο κοντα εισαι σε αυτες τις περιοχες και αμα ειναι ορια του δημου ή οχι. Επικοινωνησε μαζι τους και κρατα μας ενημερους να ξερουμε .


Ναι, με βαση τον χαρτη καλυψης ειμαι φουλ μεσα στην περιοχη καλυψης, κατι που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.
Επειδη εξεταζω και την Inalan δεν ξερω αν θα κανω αιτηση ακομα, θα τους κανω σιγουρα ερωτησεις ομως και ο,τι επιπλεον μαθω θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ναι, με βαση τον χαρτη καλυψης ειμαι φουλ μεσα στην περιοχη καλυψης, κατι που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.
> Επειδη εξεταζω και την Inalan δεν ξερω αν θα κανω αιτηση ακομα, θα τους κανω σιγουρα ερωτησεις ομως και ο,τι επιπλεον μαθω θα ενημερωσω.


τελεια! Αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα η inalan δεν εχει ακομα διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη σου.Ναι το κοστος συνδεσης της inalan ειναι μικροτερο απο τις skytelecom. και αμα βαλεις και  τηλεφωνο απο την skytelecom κοστιζει 45 ευρω το μοντεμ για το τηλεφωνο και απο 99,90 ευρω το κοστος για την εως 24mbs κεραια. Ενω στην inalan ειναι μικροτερο . Επισης στην inalan δεν εχεις χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα οπως με την skytelecom . πχ 24, ή 50 και ξεκιναει απο 100 και πανω. Επισης στην inalan αμα θελεις να κανεις διακοπη το κανεις χωρις καποιο κοστος και μπορεις να ζητησεις να το ξανα συνδεσεις , ενω στην skytelecom υπαρχει καποιο penalty για προωωρη διακοπη. Παντως σε καθε περιπτωση αμα μπορεις ρωτα απο μερος σου δινουνε σημα πχ απο Παρνηθα ; .

----------


## Giama

> τελεια! Αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα η inalan δεν εχει ακομα διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη σου.Ναι το κοστος συνδεσης της inalan ειναι μικροτερο απο τις skytelecom. και αμα βαλεις και  τηλεφωνο απο την skytelecom κοστιζει 45 ευρω το μοντεμ για το τηλεφωνο και απο 99,90 ευρω το κοστος για την εως 24mbs κεραια. Ενω στην inalan ειναι μικροτερο . Επισης στην inalan δεν εχεις χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα οπως με την skytelecom . πχ 24, ή 50 και ξεκιναει απο 100 και πανω. Επισης στην inalan αμα θελεις να κανεις διακοπη το κανεις χωρις καποιο κοστος και μπορεις να ζητησεις να το ξανα συνδεσεις , ενω στην skytelecom υπαρχει καποιο penalty για προωωρη διακοπη. Παντως σε καθε περιπτωση αμα μπορεις ρωτα απο μερος σου δινουνε σημα πχ απο Παρνηθα ; .


Εστειλα χθες mail και με πηραν τηλεφωνο σημερα. Μερικες πληροφοριες:
- Δεν εχουν μονο ενα σημειο απο οπου εξυπηρετουν, π.χ. Παρνηθα, οποτε θα παρεχουν υπηρεσια απο οπου βολεψει καλυτερα κατα την εγκατασταση.
- Δικαιολογητικα που χρειαζονται περαν της αιτησης: ταυτοτητα και λογαριασμος ΔΕΚΟ.
- Μετα την παραλαβη της αιτησης χρειαζονται 15-20 μερες για την ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας.
- Αν καποιος θελει και τηλεφωνια πληρωνει (αν θελει) 45 Ευρω επιπλεον κοστος εξοπλισμου για να του δωσουν ενα voip adapter ή επιλεγει (αν θελει) μια voip τηλεφωνικη συσκευη. Ή χρησιμοποιει δικη του συσκευη εννοειται.
- Το πακετο airbnb αφορα επισημως κατοικιες που νοικιαζονται μεσω της πλατφορμας αλλα αφησε να εννοηθει οτι αν θελω να το βαλω σπιτι μου δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα. Εχει μεγαλυτερο κοστος εξοπλισμου βεβαια (180 Ευρω αντι 99,90 που εχουν τα οικιακα).

Μου εστειλαν με mail την αιτηση. Δεν εχω προσεξει αν την εχουν και στην ιστοσελιδα τους. Αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος για τους ορους της συμβασης μπορω φυσικα να την ανεβασω αν δεν ειναι ηδη διαθεσιμη μεσω της ιστοσελιδας τους.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Εστειλα χθες mail και με πηραν τηλεφωνο σημερα. Μερικες πληροφοριες:
> - Δεν εχουν μονο ενα σημειο απο οπου εξυπηρετουν, π.χ. Παρνηθα, οποτε θα παρεχουν υπηρεσια απο οπου βολεψει καλυτερα κατα την εγκατασταση.
> - Δικαιολογητικα που χρειαζονται περαν της αιτησης: ταυτοτητα και λογαριασμος ΔΕΚΟ.
> - Μετα την παραλαβη της αιτησης χρειαζονται 15-20 μερες για την ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας.
> - Αν καποιος θελει και τηλεφωνια πληρωνει (αν θελει) 45 Ευρω επιπλεον κοστος εξοπλισμου για να του δωσουν ενα voip adapter ή επιλεγει (αν θελει) μια voip τηλεφωνικη συσκευη. Ή χρησιμοποιει δικη του συσκευη εννοειται.
> - Το πακετο airbnb αφορα επισημως κατοικιες που νοικιαζονται μεσω της πλατφορμας αλλα αφησε να εννοηθει οτι αν θελω να το βαλω σπιτι μου δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα. Εχει μεγαλυτερο κοστος εξοπλισμου βεβαια (180 Ευρω αντι 99,90 που εχουν τα οικιακα).
> 
> Μου εστειλαν με mail την αιτηση. Δεν εχω προσεξει αν την εχουν και στην ιστοσελιδα τους. Αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος για τους ορους της συμβασης μπορω φυσικα να την ανεβασω αν δεν ειναι ηδη διαθεσιμη μεσω της ιστοσελιδας τους.


παρα πολυ  καλα τα νεα σου  για σημεια που εκπεμπουν. 
Εγω θα εβαζα προγραμμα με τηλεφωνια  εως 24  εαν αφορουσε σπιτι αλλιως για επιχειρηση μονο το εως 24 που ειναι προσιτα διοτι τα αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβα! σαν μηναια παγια. 
οσο για την τηλεφωνια ελεγα να παρω να void adapter απο το εξωτερικο μεταχειρισμενο ειχα βρει τις linkysis κανανε 20ευρω αλλα τωρα με τις αρρωστιες και το κορονοίο εχουνε αργησει παρα πολυ, Αν και ακομα δεν υποστηριζει την περιοχη μου. Αν και λενε οτι με το δικο τους εξοπλισμο δεν θα εχουμε προβληματα ενω με το δικο μας δεν ξερουνε..

----------


## Giama

Κατι τελευταιο: Σχετικα με το try&buy μου ανεφεραν οτι ειναι για 3 μερες, νομιζα οτι ηταν περισσοτερο. Ηταν παντα 3 μερες ή αλλαξε;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Κατι τελευταιο: Σχετικα με το try&buy μου ανεφεραν οτι ειναι για 3 μερες, νομιζα οτι ηταν περισσοτερο. Ηταν παντα 3 μερες ή αλλαξε;


οχι ετσι ητανε , και πληρωνεις το κοστος της κεραιας , ερχονται σου βαζουνε την κεραια και γενικα κανουν την εγκατασταση και αμα δεν μενεις ευχαριστημενος/η τοτε σου επιστρεφουνε  τα χρηματα και σου διακοπτουν την συνδρομη χωρις χρεωση. 
Καλα κανουνε και ζητανε τα χρηματα απο την αρχη διοτι μετα ποτε δεν ξερεις , θα μπορουσε η εταιρεια να μπει και μεσα οποτε καλυτερα για την γνωμη μου.

----------


## iGiorgis

Χαιρετω, παρακολουθησα ολα τα threads σχετικα με την εταιρια. Αθηνα μενω κι εγω και χθες μιλησα με την Ξενια που σηκωνει το τηλ. Ηταν αρκετα εξυπηρετικη αλλα ακομα εχω ενδιασμους κατα ποσο μεσα στο 24μηνο θα παρεχουν την ταχυτητα που θα δεσμευτεις.
Ειμαι στον αθλιο ΟΤΕ που πληρωνω 50αρα και πιανω 30 συν οτι εχω βαλει και το booster που μου τελειωνει στα μισα του μηνα.Το κοστος για ολα αυτα ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο Sky.

Σκεφτομαι για το οικιακο 100/10 στα 50ευρω περιπου, αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο καλο ειναι ως τεχνολογια, αν θα εχω θεματα πχ αν βρεχει κτλ.

Επισης, στο σπιτι μου εχω στησει mesh wifi! Θα μπορει το ρουτερ της synology να κουμπωσει στο ρουτερ της Sky? πορτες αλλαζουμε (αποτι διαβασα) μονο με τηλεφωνο σε αυτους.
Εχει κανει κανεις συνδεση απο Αθηνα? Νοτια προαστια ή αλλου?

----------


## Giama

Είχα ξεψαχνίσει κι εγώ τα θέματα της Sky Telecom γιατί ενδιαφερόμουν για σύνδεση στην Αθήνα. Τελικά κάπως αναπάντεχα προέκυψε πως θα με καλύψει τελικά η Inalan οπότε δεν προχώρησα με την Sky.
Με βάση τα όσα διάβασα πάντως δεν θα έκανα σύνδεση 100 γιατί από την εμπειρία χρηστών που διάβασα εδώ μου φάνηκε πως είναι ασταθής στους περισσότερους. Νομίζω μια χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα είναι πιο σταθερή και πιο ασφαλής σαν επιλογή. Προσωπικά αν έβαζα Sky θα έβαζα είτε 24 είτε 30, αφού η αναβάθμιση στην περίπτωσή μου είναι από τα 7Mbit που υπάρχουν τώρα στον χώρο αυτό και οι απαιτήσεις δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλες.
Μια και έχεις VDSL κάλυψη να δοκίμαζες μήπως 100άρα από άλλον πάροχο (για να έχεις καλή τιμή) μήπως έχεις τουλάχιστον 60Mbps για παράδειγμα; Αν και εκεί μπορεί να βρεθείς σε 24μηνο συμβόλαιο δεμένος με χάλια υπηρεσία. Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση αν πας Sky ξεκίνα με το δοκιμαστικό try&buy.

----------


## 2048dsl

Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά από την ομάδα του Facebook συνδρομητεσ sky telecom κρητης που μου έδωσαν πρόσβαση στο κανάλι τους στο discord και μπόρεσα εχθές τον βράδυ να κάνω 2-3 ερωτήσεις στον Γιάννη υπεύθυνο  δικτύου της Sky telecom και να με ενημερώσει για την επέκταση του δικτύου σε ένα μήνα και στο Λαύριο και ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΕΑΣ αλλά και την ΚΕΡΑΤΕΑ μιας και οι αναμεταδότες είναι είδη έτοιμοι απλός περιμένουν τα διαδικαστικά. Όποτε εάν όλα πάνε καλά Ιούνιο θα έχουμε και εμείς πρόσβαση..Αναμένουμε

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά από την ομάδα του Facebook συνδρομητεσ sky telecom κρητης που μου έδωσαν πρόσβαση στο κανάλι τους στο discord και μπόρεσα εχθές τον βράδυ να κάνω 2-3 ερωτήσεις στον Γιάννη υπεύθυνο  δικτύου της Sky telecom και να με ενημερώσει για την επέκταση του δικτύου σε ένα μήνα και στο Λαύριο και ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΕΑΣ αλλά και την ΚΕΡΑΤΕΑ μιας και οι αναμεταδότες είναι είδη έτοιμοι απλός περιμένουν τα διαδικαστικά. Όποτε εάν όλα πάνε καλά Ιούνιο θα έχουμε και εμείς πρόσβαση..Αναμένουμε


Eλπιζω και το Δασκαλειο να καλυψουνε! , αλλα δεν βλεπω καποιος να εχει βαλει στην Αθηνα και στην Κρητη διαβαζω προβληματα με ταχυτητες και ping. Και καπου φοβαμαι!.. παντως που μπηκα τωρα στο χαρτη δεν εχουνε βαλει καποια νεο σημειο στην Αθηνα , πχ η inalan εχει και σημεια που ανεμενεται να καλυψουνε ενω η skytelecom δεν το εχει στο χαρτη της αυτο.

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. πως και δεν έχουν συνεργάτες στην Αθήνα ?  :Thinking: 

Ούτε κάποια γραφεία ?

----------


## CDevel

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Επειδή μένω στην περιοχή των Άνω Πετραλώνων Αθήνας και έχω βαρεθεί να περιμένω την Wind να σκάψει ή τον Δήμο Αθηναίων να δώσει την άδεια, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω την Sky Telecom
Τα όσα ξέρω έως τώρα
1) Σε απάντηση του προηγούμενου φίλου. Έχουν συνεργάτη στον Πειραιά αλλά δεν έχουν φυσικό κατάστημα για επίσκεψη ακόμα
2) Το δίκτυο που υποστηρίζουν προς το παρόν είναι το 24/2 Mbit. Τέλος Ιουνίου θα έχουν αναβαθμίσει το σύστημα μου είπαν και για περισσότερες ταχύτητες
3) Αγόρασα τον εξοπλισμό των 135Ε και όχι των 99 ώστε να μπορέσω να φτάσω τα 50Mb μετά την αναβάθμιση
4) Όλα τα παραπάνω τα έκανα σήμερα. Οπότε περιμένω να δω πως θα εξελιχθεί και θα σας ενημερώσω

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά γιατί έχω σιχαθεί τα 11Mbit/1 που είμαι κολλημένος χρόνια με την forthnet.
Καλό βράδυ

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Επειδή μένω στην περιοχή των Άνω Πετραλώνων Αθήνας και έχω βαρεθεί να περιμένω την Wind να σκάψει ή τον Δήμο Αθηναίων να δώσει την άδεια, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω την Sky Telecom
> Τα όσα ξέρω έως τώρα
> 1) Σε απάντηση του προηγούμενου φίλου. Έχουν συνεργάτη στον Πειραιά αλλά δεν έχουν φυσικό κατάστημα για επίσκεψη ακόμα
> 2) Το δίκτυο που υποστηρίζουν προς το παρόν είναι το 24/2 Mbit. Τέλος Ιουνίου θα έχουν αναβαθμίσει το σύστημα μου είπαν και για περισσότερες ταχύτητες
> 3) *Αγόρασα τον εξοπλισμό των 135Ε και όχι των 99 ώστε να μπορέσω να φτάσω τα 50Mb μετά την αναβάθμιση*
> 4) Όλα τα παραπάνω τα έκανα σήμερα. Οπότε περιμένω να δω πως θα εξελιχθεί και θα σας ενημερώσω
> 
> Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά γιατί έχω σιχαθεί τα 11Mbit/1 που είμαι κολλημένος χρόνια με την forthnet.
> Καλό βράδυ


Ξερεις μηπως μαρκα-μοντελο για τις 2 περιπτωσεις ?

----------


## Iris07

Καλή τύχη με την αναβάθμιση φίλε CDevel!

Θα περιμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον τα νεότερα σου!  :Wink: 

To site τους είναι καλοσχεδιασμένο, αλλά σε κάποια πράγματα χρειάζεται να βάλουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες..
π.χ. κεραίες ανά περιοχή..

----------


## djbilal

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Επειδή μένω στην περιοχή των Άνω Πετραλώνων Αθήνας και έχω βαρεθεί να περιμένω την Wind να σκάψει ή τον Δήμο Αθηναίων να δώσει την άδεια, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω την Sky Telecom
> Τα όσα ξέρω έως τώρα
> 1) Σε απάντηση του προηγούμενου φίλου. Έχουν συνεργάτη στον Πειραιά αλλά δεν έχουν φυσικό κατάστημα για επίσκεψη ακόμα
> 2) Το δίκτυο που υποστηρίζουν προς το παρόν είναι το 24/2 Mbit. Τέλος Ιουνίου θα έχουν αναβαθμίσει το σύστημα μου είπαν και για περισσότερες ταχύτητες
> 3) Αγόρασα τον εξοπλισμό των 135Ε και όχι των 99 ώστε να μπορέσω να φτάσω τα 50Mb μετά την αναβάθμιση
> 4) Όλα τα παραπάνω τα έκανα σήμερα. Οπότε περιμένω να δω πως θα εξελιχθεί και θα σας ενημερώσω
> 
> Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά γιατί έχω σιχαθεί τα 11Mbit/1 που είμαι κολλημένος χρόνια με την forthnet.
> Καλό βράδυ



Μετά την εγκατάσταση αν ανεβάσεις και καμια φωτογραφία σχετικα με την εγκατάσταση και κάποιο speedtest θα χαρουμε πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## CDevel

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
Σύμφωνα με το Δελτίο Αποστολής / Τιμολόγιο που μου ήρθε σήμερα ο εξοπλισμός που θα παραλάβω είναι

TL-WR841N Router 300Mbps Wireless το router
CAMBIUM ePMP FORCE 300-25 η κεραία έξω

Ενημερώνω για την πορεία. Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα έχω θέματα γιατί το σπίτι μου είναι σε λόφο και φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχω άνετα οπτική επαφή με κάποια κεραία. 
Ίδωμεν,

και πάλι καλημέρα

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα, Ok!  :Wink: 

To ρούτερ είναι φθηνό.. κάπου στα 20-30 ευρώ βλέπω..

αλλά η κεραία είναι ακριβή, πάνω από 180$
https://www.amazon.com/Cambium-Netwo.../dp/B07CJR7666
&
https://www.wlanmall.com/cambium-epm...-c058910c102a/




https://www.cambiumnetworks.com/prod.../force-300-25/

----------


## GregoirX23

Η κεραία πάντως δείχνει καλό πράγμα..
https://cdn.cambiumnetworks.com/wp-c...5_08212019.pdf 
https://cdn.cambiumnetworks.com/wp-c...ide-v4.4.2.pdf
Και είναι και σε στυλ πιάτου για να μοιάζει σαν τα πιάτα της tv και όχι παράταιρη..

----------


## Vlasis__

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
> Σύμφωνα με το Δελτίο Αποστολής / Τιμολόγιο που μου ήρθε σήμερα ο εξοπλισμός που θα παραλάβω είναι
> 
> TL-WR841N Router 300Mbps Wireless το router
> CAMBIUM ePMP FORCE 300-25 η κεραία έξω
> 
> Ενημερώνω για την πορεία. Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα έχω θέματα γιατί το σπίτι μου είναι σε λόφο και φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχω άνετα οπτική επαφή με κάποια κεραία. 
> Ίδωμεν,
> 
> και πάλι καλημέρα


Καλησπέρα φίλε,  επειδή αντιμετωπίζω πολλά προβλήματα με οπτική ίνα, Αχαρνές,  (crc errors και αποσυνδεσεις) σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά την scy. Οπότε έχεις νέα μας ενημερώνεις..

----------


## chrismarine

από ότι έχω καταλάβει η υπηρεσία βασίζεται σε τεχνολογία  wifi 802.11a -n-ac  link στα 5ghz ,εξ όσων  γνωρίζω οι  ζώνες 5.1-5.8 είναι μη αδειοδοτημένες και ως εκ τούτου δεν χρησιμοποιείτε για εμπορικούς σκοπούς ,διορθώστε με παρακαλώ εάν έχω λάθος η έχει αλλάξει κάτι .
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...sNetworks.html

----------


## griniaris

Σωστα, ειναι ελευθερες συχνοτητες. 
αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορεις να τις χρησιμοποιησεις οπως θες.
δεν σε περιοριζει καπως. οπως και τους 2,4 Ghz

----------


## chrismarine

δεν νομίζω πως είναι έτσι ακριβώς τα  πράγματα ! , η χρήση αυτών των συχνοτήτων είναι ελεύθερη όπερ και σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εμπορευματοποιηθεί

----------


## netblues

> δεν νομίζω πως είναι έτσι ακριβώς τα  πράγματα ! , η χρήση αυτών των συχνοτήτων είναι ελεύθερη όπερ και σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εμπορευματοποιηθεί


Η χρηση ειναι μη αδειοδοτουμενη. Αρα ο καθενας μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιησει, ΚΑΙ για εμπορικους σκοπους.
Δλδ, μια καφετερια εχει wifi για τους πελατες της, σε εξωτερικο χωρο. Και αυτο εμπορικη χρηση ειναι.

----------


## Iris07

> δεν νομίζω πως είναι έτσι ακριβώς τα  πράγματα ! , η χρήση αυτών των συχνοτήτων είναι ελεύθερη όπερ και σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εμπορευματοποιηθεί


_*Η SkyTelecom έχει αδειοδοτηθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων) από το 2015 με αριθμό αδείας 16-121._

https://skytelecom.gr/company/

----------


## netblues

H αδειοδοτηση εταιρειων τηλεπικοινωνιων ειναι ασχετη με τη χρηση των συγκεκριμενων συχνοτητων.

Αν εγω παω και στησω ενα link μεταξυ δυο σημειων, μπορω απλα να το γνωστοποιησω στην εεττ και να ειμαι νομιμος.

----------


## chrismarine

Θεωρείται κατασπατάληση ραδιοσυχνοτήτων ελεύθερης χρήσης καθαρά για εμπορικό σκοπό , η χρήση αυτών των συχνοτήτων έχει οριστεί από ITU 
οι καφετέριες τα ξενοδοχεία εστιατόρια κτλ παρέχουν πρόσβαση δωρεάν σε μικρές αποστάσεις της τάξης των 300μ και ως επί το πλείστον δωρεάν ως best effort

----------


## netblues

Ωραια ολα αυτα, αλλα η νομοθεσια οπως εχει δεν απαγορευει την εμπορικη χρηση της license free μπαντας.
Απλα επιβαλει ορια στην μεγιστη εκπεμπομενη ισχυ.

Ουτε καν ειδος διαμορφωσεων δεν καθοριζεται καπου.

Ολοι μα ολοι οι wisp providers με αυτο το καθεστος δουλευουν. Και οχι μονο στην ελλαδα.

----------


## griniaris

> Θεωρείται κατασπατάληση ραδιοσυχνοτήτων ελεύθερης χρήσης καθαρά για εμπορικό σκοπό , η χρήση αυτών των συχνοτήτων έχει οριστεί από ITU 
> οι καφετέριες τα ξενοδοχεία εστιατόρια κτλ παρέχουν πρόσβαση δωρεάν σε μικρές αποστάσεις της τάξης των 300μ και ως επί το πλείστον δωρεάν ως best effort


Ειναι ελευθερη η μπαντα. Το οποιο σημαινει οτι μπορει ο καθενας απο εμας  να στησει και να χρησιμοποιηει οπως θελει την μπαντα.
ειτε ειναι για χομπι, ειτε για προσωπικη χρηση , ειτε για επαγγελματικη χρηση. 

Στην εταιρεια παροχης ιντερνετ δεν πληρωνεις την χρηση της μπαντας. πληρωνεις τις υπηρεσιες που σου παρεχουν. Οι οποιες ερχονται μεσα απο τον ελευθερο διαυλο. 

Οπως λεγεται οτι θα "ελευθερωθουν " και οι 60 GHz . Μεχρι τοτε...  μονο ορισμενοι μπορουν να τους χρησιμοποιουν με ΑΔΕΙΑ .
Οταν γινει ελευθερη , ο καθενας θα μπορει να εκπεμπει εκει οτι θελει δωρεαν.

----------


## chrismarine

Εάν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα θα το είχαν κάνει πρώτα εδώ και χρόνια οι μεγάλοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι ,την στιγμή που δεν το έκαναν δείχνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ασάφεια στον νομό και ως εκ τούτου υπάρχει κάποιο παράθυρο ακροβασιας που το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αυτή την στιγμή κάποιες εταιρείες.
Σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας ότι γουστάρει κάνοντας κατασπατάληση των ελεύθερων ραδιοσυχνοτήτων , υπάρχουν κανόνες , νόμοι προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να τηρούνται και όταν υπάρχει ασάφεια να ζητηθεί διευκρινιστική εγκύκλιος

----------


## griniaris

Αν και βγαινουμε αρκετα offtopic.....

Τι ακριβως να κανουν οι " μεγαλοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι " ?     Τι εννοεις ?

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχουν κανόνες , νόμοι προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να τηρούνται  .   και σε αυτα ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΙ την χρηση της μπαντας για να "δινει" ιντερνετ μια εταιρεια σε ενα πελατη.

----------


## netblues

> Εάν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα θα το είχαν κάνει πρώτα εδώ και χρόνια οι μεγάλοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι ,την στιγμή που δεν το έκαναν δείχνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ασάφεια στον νομό και ως εκ τούτου υπάρχει κάποιο παράθυρο ακροβασιας που το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αυτή την στιγμή κάποιες εταιρείες.
> Σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας ότι γουστάρει κάνοντας κατασπατάληση των ελεύθερων ραδιοσυχνοτήτων , υπάρχουν κανόνες , νόμοι προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να τηρούνται και όταν υπάρχει ασάφεια να ζητηθεί διευκρινιστική εγκύκλιος


Ουτε η τεχνολογια ηταν ακριβως ωριμη εδω και πολλα χρονια, ουτε η νομοθεσια.
Και οχι η μεθοδος αυτη δεν προσφερεται για μαζικοτητα συνδρομητων, απλα δεν κανει.
Παντως το νομικο πλαισιο ειναι σαφες, δεν κανει ο καθενας οτι γουσταρει, υπαρχουν μεγιστα ορια εκπομπης
Απο κει και περα, τα περι ακροβασιας ειναι μαλλον προσωπικες εκτιμησεις.  Μπορεις παντοτε να απευθυνθεις στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλα επειδη ολο αυτο δεν ειναι καινουργιο, ειναι σιγουρο οτι οσοι το κανουν σαν μπιζνα, προφανως και δεν το κανουν ακροβατωντας, τουλαχιστον νομικα.
Οτι τεχνικα μπορει να γεμισει ολη η μπαντα θορυβο και να μην δουλευει τιποτε, ναι προφανως. Και να εχεις πουλησει υπηρεσιες και με sla.. Αυτο ειναι οντως ακροβασια. Τεχνικη.
Ερχεται η μερα που δεν θα παιζει τιποτε καλα. Το ιδιο συνεβη και με την μπαντα των 2.4Ghz. Καποτε επαιζαν links πολλων χιλιομετρων. Σημερα παλι οχι.
Γιαυτο και ετοιμαζεται και η μπαντα των 60GHz

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, δεν ειχα δει το θεμα μεχρι καποιος που το εγραψε στο awmn του fb....
Δυστυχως εχουν δικιο οι απο πανω, οντως ειναι δωρεαν η χρηση, οποτε μπορουν να το κανουν.
Στην πραξη τωρα κακο του κεφαλιου τους....τα 5ghz χρησιμοποιουνται πλεον ολοενα και περισσοτερο οπως και στο AWMN με αποτελεσμα να γινουν πιτα...
ηδη εχουν παρουσιαστει τρομερα προβληματα παρεμβολων σε πολλες συχνοτητες ελευθερες μεσα στην Αθηνα ειδικα στο κεντρο.
Αν λοιπον καποιος ενδιαφερεται για την υπηρεσια να το ξερει οτι αργα ή γρηγορα θα εχει προβληματα...
Γιατι οι πιτα συχνοτητες σημαινει τρομερα χαμηλες ταχυτητες τα εχω δει στην πραξη.
Τυχον συγκρισεις Inalan και ασυρματου δικτυου ειναι για γελια και για κλαματα....
βαλτε inalan οπου εχει και μην το σκεφτεστε καν!
ασυρματα δικτυα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ καμια απολυτως αξιοπιστια...
σημερα δουλευουν αυριο οχι! ενας να ανοιξει ενα λινκ στην ιδια συχνοτητα αντε γεια η ταχυτητα και θα παιξουν και αποσυνδεσεις αν πεσει πανω.
Τα εχω παθει γιαυτο τα λεω.

- - - Updated - - -

Πολυ τσιπιδες αντι να παρουν συχνοτητες χρησιμοποιουν τις ελευθερες για εμπορικο σκοπο ενταξει θα ειναι πολυ σοβαρη εταιρεια!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Πως εχει προκυψει οτι η εταιρεια παιζει στις ελευθερες γιατι δεν βρισκω κατι εγω? καποιος το λεει απο πανω αλλα Link δεν δινει.

----------


## griniaris

> Πως εχει προκυψει οτι η εταιρεια παιζει στις ελευθερες γιατι δεν βρισκω κατι εγω? καποιος το λεει απο πανω αλλα Link δεν δινει.


Αν παρακολουθησεις τα νηματα των wifi παροχων ιντερνετ θα δεις οτι ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ο "κλασσικος" των ελευθερων συχνοτητων. 

Και για ποιο λογο να πανε σε αλλες συχνοτητες ?  για να εκτοξευσουν το κοστος σε αδειες , σε εξοπλισμο κλπ κλπ ?  και εγω αν ειχα εταιρεια το ιδιο θα εκανα.
Ειδικα αν θελουν να ειναι ανταγωνιστικες οι τιμες των πακετων.

----------


## jkoukos

> Πολυ τσιπιδες αντι να παρουν συχνοτητες χρησιμοποιουν τις ελευθερες για εμπορικο σκοπο ενταξει θα ειναι πολυ σοβαρη εταιρεια!!!!


Μ' αρέσει που χωρίς να ξέρεις ούτε καν τις συσκευές και τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία, τους ονομάζεις τσίπιδες!
Ποια μπάντα θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν; Μην βάλεις στην εξίσωση μόνο την εταιρεία, αλλά και ποια συσκευή πρέπει να δίνουν στους πελάτες της. Υπάρχουν τέτοιες;
Γνωρίζεις τι ισχύει για τους WISP, σε όλο τον πλανήτη και αν μπορούν ή όχι να χρησιμοποιούν τις ISM μπάντες και για εμπορικούς σκοπούς ή/και αν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένη άδεια;

----------


## griniaris

> *Μ' αρέσει που χωρίς να ξέρεις ούτε καν τις συσκευές και τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία, τους ονομάζεις τσίπιδες!*
> Ποια μπάντα θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν; Μην βάλεις στην εξίσωση μόνο την εταιρεία, αλλά και ποια συσκευή πρέπει να δίνουν στους πελάτες της. Υπάρχουν τέτοιες;
> Γνωρίζεις τι ισχύει για τους WISP, σε όλο τον πλανήτη και αν μπορούν ή όχι να χρησιμοποιούν τις ISM μπάντες και για εμπορικούς σκοπούς ή/και αν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένη άδεια;


 :One thumb up:  




> Ειπα να τα γραψω ετσι "χυμα " οπως εσυ , αλλα ο νικηφορος παρεξηγειται με το παραμικρο. Οποτε το εγραψα πιο διπλωματικα.

----------


## jkoukos

Το έγραψα έτσι χύμα, διότι περίμενα από τον Νικηφόρο με τόσες ασύρματες συνδέσεις που έχει, δικές του αλλά και στο AWMN, να γνωρίζει σχετικά με το καθεστώς χρήσης της μπάντας.

Παρακολουθούσα την προηγούμενη κουβέντα, αλλά δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω πάλι με κατεβατά, όπως στο άλλο θέμα, με νόμους, κανονισμούς, πρότυπα κλπ. Φθάνει μία φορά!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημερα, δεν ειχα δει το θεμα μεχρι καποιος που το εγραψε στο awmn του fb....
> Δυστυχως εχουν δικιο οι απο πανω, οντως ειναι δωρεαν η χρηση, οποτε μπορουν να το κανουν.
> Στην πραξη τωρα κακο του κεφαλιου τους....τα 5ghz χρησιμοποιουνται πλεον ολοενα και περισσοτερο οπως και στο AWMN με αποτελεσμα να γινουν πιτα...
> ηδη εχουν παρουσιαστει τρομερα προβληματα παρεμβολων σε πολλες συχνοτητες ελευθερες μεσα στην Αθηνα ειδικα στο κεντρο.
> *Αν λοιπον καποιος ενδιαφερεται για την υπηρεσια να το ξερει οτι αργα ή γρηγορα θα εχει προβληματα...*
> Γιατι οι πιτα συχνοτητες σημαινει τρομερα χαμηλες ταχυτητες τα εχω δει στην πραξη.
> Τυχον συγκρισεις Inalan και ασυρματου δικτυου ειναι για γελια και για κλαματα....
> βαλτε inalan οπου εχει και μην το σκεφτεστε καν!
> ασυρματα δικτυα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ καμια απολυτως αξιοπιστια...
> ...


Και που να το παντρευτείς και για 24μήνες.. 
Αν και λογικά αν υπάρξει περίπτωση μη επίλυσης, λογικά θα σε αφήνουν να φύγεις αζημίως.. 
Στη πράξη θα φανεί.. 
Τα παιδιά στο άλλο νήμα που βλέπω πάντως όλο για ρύθμιση της κεραίας παίρνουν.. 
Τα έχω γράψει και εγώ για τη φύση των ασύρματων δικτύων, γιαυτό θεωρώ ότι το να επενδύσεις σε μια τέτοια υπηρεσία είναι ρίσκο.. 
Πόσο δε μάλλον κόβοντας τη σταθερή.. Και παίζοντας μόνο με wisp.. 
Αν το βάλεις επικουρικά ναι, why not.. Αν και προς το παρόν τους βρίσκω ολίγον ακριβούς, το όλο δλδ με εξοπλισμούς που πρέπει να αγοράσεις, πάγια κλπ και στα dp πακέτα οι χρόνοι προς τα κινητά είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό.. Μεγάλο συν πάντως τα απεριόριστα σταθερά.. 
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πάντως, μήπως γιαυτό δίνουν προς το παρόν μόνο 24/2; Για να δουν πως θα πάει εδώ Αθήνα;  
Anyway.. Καινούργια εταιρία είναι ακόμα.. Για να δούμε τις μελλοντικές κινήσεις τους..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μ' αρέσει που χωρίς να ξέρεις ούτε καν τις συσκευές και τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία, τους ονομάζεις τσίπιδες!
> Ποια μπάντα θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν; Μην βάλεις στην εξίσωση μόνο την εταιρεία, αλλά και ποια συσκευή πρέπει να δίνουν στους πελάτες της. Υπάρχουν τέτοιες;
> Γνωρίζεις τι ισχύει για τους WISP, σε όλο τον πλανήτη και αν μπορούν ή όχι να χρησιμοποιούν τις ISM μπάντες και για εμπορικούς σκοπούς ή/και αν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένη άδεια;


Πάντως ο εξοπλισμός που ανέφερε πίσω ο συμφορουμίτης δείχνει πολύ καλός.. 
Το κόστος που πληρώνεις είναι μόνο για την εγκατάσταση η σου μένει μετά η κεραία αν τυχόν διακόψεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και που να το παντρευτείς και για 24μήνες.. 
> Αν και λογικά αν υπάρξει περίπτωση μη επίλυσης, λογικά θα σε αφήνουν να φύγεις αζημίως.. 
> Στη πράξη θα φανεί.. 
> Τα παιδιά στο άλλο νήμα που βλέπω πάντως όλο για ρύθμιση της κεραίας παίρνουν.. 
> Τα έχω γράψει και εγώ για τη φύση των ασύρματων δικτύων, γιαυτό θεωρώ ότι το να επενδύσεις σε μια τέτοια υπηρεσία είναι ρίσκο.. 
> Πόσο δε μάλλον κόβοντας τη σταθερή.. Και παίζοντας μόνο με wisp.. 
> Αν το βάλεις επικουρικά ναι, why not.. Αν και προς το παρόν τους βρίσκω ολίγον ακριβούς, το όλο δλδ με εξοπλισμούς που πρέπει να αγοράσεις, πάγια κλπ και στα dp πακέτα οι χρόνοι προς τα κινητά είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό.. Μεγάλο συν πάντως τα απεριόριστα σταθερά.. 
> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πάντως, μήπως γιαυτό δίνουν προς το παρόν μόνο 24/2; Για να δουν πως θα πάει εδώ Αθήνα;  
> Anyway.. Καινούργια εταιρία είναι ακόμα.. Για να δούμε τις μελλοντικές κινήσεις τους..


Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω απο που προκυπτουν οι συχνοτητες που λενε καποιοι, στο θεμα του fb καποιο μελος του awmn ειπε οτι το εβγαλε το συμπερασμα απο τον εξοπλισμο που δινουν.
Παντως θα υπαρξουν τρελες παρεμβολες και στο awmn και σε αυτους απο το δικτυο και θα την πληρωσουν και οι πελατες μετα που θα εχουν ολο προβληματα.
Πλέον οι εξωτερικες συχνοτητες στα 5ghz μεσα στην Αθηνα επειδη οι ελευθερες ειναι ελαχιστες γινεται ενας χαμος εγω αυτο βλεπω στην πραξη δεν μιλαω καθολου θεωρητικα.
Προσωπικα ποτέ δεν θα εβαζα κατι τετοιο και θεωρω υψηλο και το κοστος θα προτιμουσα 1000 φορες κατι αλλο πχ κινητη, αν δεν ειχα κατι αλλο φυσικα.
Και τα πανηγυρια τα μεγαλα θα ξεκινησουν οτι οι ασχετοι πουν οτι ειναι δικτυα 5G αυτα, προσφατα ειχαμε τσακωμους στο fb οταν καποιοι εβαζαν χαρτες με τους κομβους του awmn στα 5ghz και λεγανε οτι ειναι δικτυα 5G!!!!
Δυστυχως εχει πολλους παρα πολλους θα ελεγα που δεν ξερουν τι ειναι τα 5ghz και τι το 5G, ακουνε κατι με 5 και G και βγαζουν ιλαρά...

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν εχω βρει, ουτε εχω καταλαβει απο τι κεραιες πιανει ο πελατης, τι κεραιες εχουν αυτοι δλδ?
Παντως το σκεφτομαι για τον αδερφο μου, εκει που μενει αν και μεσα στην Αθηνα δεν υπαρχει γραμμη και δεν του δινουν ουτε VDSL και ας ειναι λιγα μετρα απο καμπινα!!!
επειδη και κινητη εχει μαπα σημα, και δορυφορικη ακριβη και δεν λεει μαλλον αυτο θα ηταν καλη λυση.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω απο που προκυπτουν οι συχνοτητες που λενε καποιοι, στο θεμα του fb καποιο μελος του awmn ειπε οτι το εβγαλε το συμπερασμα απο τον εξοπλισμο που δινουν.
> Παντως θα υπαρξουν τρελες παρεμβολες και στο awmn και σε αυτους απο το δικτυο και θα την πληρωσουν και οι πελατες μετα που θα εχουν ολο προβληματα.
> Πλέον οι εξωτερικες συχνοτητες στα 5ghz μεσα στην Αθηνα επειδη οι ελευθερες ειναι ελαχιστες γινεται ενας χαμος εγω αυτο βλεπω στην πραξη δεν μιλαω καθολου θεωρητικα.
> Προσωπικα ποτέ δεν θα εβαζα κατι τετοιο και θεωρω υψηλο και το κοστος θα προτιμουσα 1000 φορες κατι αλλο πχ κινητη, αν δεν ειχα κατι αλλο φυσικα.
> Και τα πανηγυρια τα μεγαλα θα ξεκινησουν οτι οι ασχετοι πουν οτι ειναι δικτυα 5G αυτα, προσφατα ειχαμε τσακωμους στο fb οταν καποιοι εβαζαν χαρτες με τους κομβους του awmn στα 5ghz και λεγανε οτι ειναι δικτυα 5G!!!!
> Δυστυχως εχει πολλους παρα πολλους θα ελεγα που δεν ξερουν τι ειναι τα 5ghz και τι το 5G, ακουνε κατι με 5 και G και βγαζουν ιλαρά...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Επικουρικά με τη σταθερή η μόνο με wisp; Για τον αδερφό.. 
Με το booster δε θα ήταν καλύτερα;  :Thinking:  Αλλά λες δεν έχει σήμα.. Οπότε... :What..?:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Επικουρικά με τη σταθερή η μόνο με wisp; Για τον αδερφό.. 
> Με το booster δε θα ήταν καλύτερα;  Αλλά λες δεν έχει σήμα.. Οπότε...


Αφου δεν εχει γραμμη δεν εχει σταθερο οποτε θα ηθελε.
Και τα κινητα εκει δεν εχουν καλο σημα, για να μιλαμε μας βγαινει η πιστη. 
Δεν ξερω αν θελει εγω θα του το προτεινω παντως.
Δεν βρισκω ομως πληροφοριες τιποτα στην σελιδα τους, ουτε πως και τι ειναι ο εξοπλισμος, ουτε σε τι κεραιες και τι τυπου συνδεονται οι πελατες, ουτε συχνοτητες.
Μυστικα τα εχουν δλδ ?
Σημα εχει αλλα ειναι λιγο, επειδη εχει παιδια δεν θελει οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με αναμεταδοση κινητης μεσα στο σπιτι. Αλλα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι θα εκανε δουλεια.
Και παραμενει και το υψηλο κοστος ιντερνετ στην κινητη αλλωστε. Δεν ειναι για χορταση ως γνωστον.

Το τι κεραιες δινουν και σε τι πιανουμε εχει σημασια και στην τοποθετηση, δλδ θελει οπτικη επαφη που????
γιατι το σπιτι αυτο ειναι μονοκατοικια και κυκλωμενο απο πολυκατοικιες, παει καποιος κοιταει? πως γινεται καποιος πελατης σημα θα εχει? δεν μιλαμε για δορυφορικη εδω.
Και τα 5ghz ως γνωστον δεν εχουν και καλη διαπερατοτητα οπως τα 2,4ghz.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αφου δεν εχει γραμμη δεν εχει σταθερο οποτε θα ηθελε.
> Και τα κινητα εκει δεν εχουν καλο σημα, για να μιλαμε μας βγαινει η πιστη. 
> Δεν ξερω αν θελει εγω θα του το προτεινω παντως.
> Δεν βρισκω ομως πληροφοριες τιποτα στην σελιδα τους, ουτε πως και τι ειναι ο εξοπλισμος, ουτε σε τι κεραιες και τι τυπου συνδεονται οι πελατες, ουτε συχνοτητες.
> Μυστικα τα εχουν δλδ ?
> Σημα εχει αλλα ειναι λιγο, επειδη εχει παιδια δεν θελει οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με αναμεταδοση κινητης μεσα στο σπιτι. Αλλα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι θα εκανε δουλεια.
> Και παραμενει και το υψηλο κοστος ιντερνετ στην κινητη αλλωστε. Δεν ειναι για χορταση ως γνωστον.


Στη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις όντως θα ήταν χρήσιμο.. Μόνο το να κατέβει το καλώδιο στο σπίτι είναι λίγο βαβούρα ανάλογα το μέρος..
Αυτό το είδες πίσω;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Στη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις όντως θα ήταν χρήσιμο.. Μόνο το να κατέβει το καλώδιο στο σπίτι είναι λίγο βαβούρα ανάλογα το μέρος..
> Αυτό το είδες πίσω;


κατι ειδα, αλλα ελεγα για μεσα στην σελιδα επισημα να τα λενε.
Πως γινεται η συνδεση κεραιας με ρουτερ? ethernet κατεβαζει η κεραια? ετσι φαινεται https://cdn.cambiumnetworks.com/wp-c...5_08212019.pdf
Παραμενει το θεμα του που θα κοιταει η κεραια. Δεν θα πρεπει να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με την αλλη ?

Η κεραια ειναι καρατουμπανο λεμε, πολυ καλη και για σημεια ψηλα με αερα κτλ ειναι στιβαρη αυτη.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι αρκετα περιεργη και θα προκαλεσει περιεργους, ευχομαι ολοψυχα γιατι τα εχουμε δει, να μην εχει κανενας προβλημα απο γειτονες.

Διαβαζω και εδω στην Κρητη οχι καλα πραγματα κυριως, πχ το τελευταιο ποστ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...7%CF%82/page77 μακαρι να ειναι μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις και οχι ο κανονας.
Οπως καταλαβα στο αλλο θεμα (δεν εχω χρονο τωρα να τα διαβασω ολα) φαινεται οτι στοχευουν σε καποια κεραια, που σημαινει οπως ηταν λογικο οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη, αρα δεν σημαινει οτι οπου δειχνει ο χαρτης ειναι η πραγματικη καλυψη, αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει η κεραια κοντα σχετικα με οπτικη επαφη σαφως αλλιως δεν γινεται, οποτε οποιος ειναι χωμενος αναμεσα σε πολυκατοικιες δεν θα γνεται.

----------


## GregoirX23

> κατι ειδα, αλλα ελεγα για μεσα στην σελιδα επισημα να τα λενε.
> Πως γινεται η συνδεση κεραιας με ρουτερ? ethernet κατεβαζει η κεραια? ετσι φαινεται https://cdn.cambiumnetworks.com/wp-c...5_08212019.pdf
> Παραμενει το θεμα του που θα κοιταει η κεραια. Δεν θα πρεπει να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με την αλλη ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η κεραια ειναι καρατουμπανο λεμε, πολυ καλη και για σημεια ψηλα με αερα κτλ ειναι στιβαρη αυτη.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι αρκετα περιεργη και θα προκαλεσει περιεργους, ευχομαι ολοψυχα γιατι τα εχουμε δει, να μην εχει κανενας προβλημα απο γειτονες.


Ethernet δείχνει να κατεβάζει.. Το οποίο μεταφέρει και το ρεύμα από το σπίτι (poe).. 
Η κεραία όντως δείχνει πολύ καλή.. Το είπα πίσω.. Και μοιάζει και με δορυφορικό πιάτο ώστε να μη φαίνεται παράταιρη στη ταράτσα μαζί με τα άλλα πιάτα..  
Η ουσία όμως είναι να κάνει δουλειά..

- - - Updated - - -




> .
> Διαβαζω και εδω στην Κρητη οχι καλα πραγματα κυριως, πχ το τελευταιο ποστ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...7%CF%82/page77 μακαρι να ειναι μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις και οχι ο κανονας.
> Οπως καταλαβα στο αλλο θεμα (δεν εχω χρονο τωρα να τα διαβασω ολα) φαινεται οτι στοχευουν σε καποια κεραια, που σημαινει οπως ηταν λογικο οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη, αρα δεν σημαινει οτι οπου δειχνει ο χαρτης ειναι η πραγματικη καλυψη, αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει η κεραια κοντα σχετικα με οπτικη επαφη σαφως αλλιως δεν γινεται, οποτε οποιος ειναι χωμενος αναμεσα σε πολυκατοικιες δεν θα γνεται.


Εγώ πάντως τα έχω πει ήδη.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...89#post6794089
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6803792
Σίγουρα κάποιος τεχνικός θα είναι πάνω από τα συστήματα 24/7 και θα κάνει fine tuning το σήμα.. 
Κατευθυντικές δείχνουν οι κεραίες τους.. 
Τώρα αν κάποιος είναι χωμένος ανάμεσα σε κτίρια.. Μόνο αν και όσο γίνεται να υπερυψωθεί η κεραία.. Αλλά επιτρέπεται;

----------


## griniaris

> Τώρα αν κάποιος είναι χωμένος ανάμεσα σε κτίρια.. Μόνο αν και όσο γίνεται να υπερυψωθεί η κεραία.. Αλλά επιτρέπεται;


μεχρι 4 μετρα μονοσωληνιος ιστος με ικανοποιητικη στηριξη επιτρεπεται. 

Απο εκει και πανω χρειαζεται αδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη και μπορεις να ανεβεις ψηλοτερα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ethernet δείχνει να κατεβάζει.. Το οποίο μεταφέρει και το ρεύμα από το σπίτι (poe).. 
> Η κεραία όντως δείχνει πολύ καλή.. Το είπα πίσω.. Και μοιάζει και με δορυφορικό πιάτο ώστε να μη φαίνεται παράταιρη στη ταράτσα μαζί με τα άλλα πιάτα..  
> Η ουσία όμως είναι να κάνει δουλειά..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως τα έχω πει ήδη.. 
> ...


Δεν καταλαβαινω, αν ειναι κατευθυντικες πως καλυπτουν πολλους? μηπως ειναι πχ τυπου panel που εχουν μεγαλο ανοιγμα σε μοιρες?
Νομιζω ιστος πανω απο 4 μετρα απαγορευεται δεν θυμαμαι τωρα ακριβως. Υπαρχει παντως περιορισμος στο υψος.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα καποιος ειναι μονοκατοικια και εχει γυρω του πολυκατοικιες πολλους οροφους δεν μπορει να ανυψωθει ο ιστος τοσο αρα αποκλειεται να γινει πελατης.
Anyway θα του πω να τους ρωτησει οτι θελει να δουμε.  :One thumb up: 

thanks για τις απαντησεις, καλο βραδυ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν καταλαβαινω, αν ειναι κατευθυντικες πως καλυπτουν πολλους? μηπως ειναι πχ τυπου panel που εχουν μεγαλο ανοιγμα σε μοιρες?
> Νομιζω ιστος πανω απο 4 μετρα απαγορευεται δεν θυμαμαι τωρα ακριβως. Υπαρχει παντως περιορισμος στο υψος.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα καποιος ειναι μονοκατοικια και εχει γυρω του πολυκατοικιες πολλους οροφους δεν μπορει να ανυψωθει ο ιστος τοσο αρα αποκλειεται να γινει πελατης.
> Anyway θα του πω να τους ρωτησει οτι θελει να δουμε.


Για τη πλευρά του χρήστη έλεγα.. Αυτές που δίνουν σαν εξοπλισμό, που στοχεύει σε κάποιο σημείο (κεραία τους).. Για την άλλη πλευρά..  :What..?:

----------


## jkoukos

> Το κόστος που πληρώνεις είναι μόνο για την εγκατάσταση η σου μένει μετά η κεραία αν τυχόν διακόψεις;


Το κόστος είναι για την εγκατάσταση και στο τέλος σου μένει ο εξοπλισμός δικός σου. Το ίδιο δεν γίνεται και στην Inalan;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για τη πλευρά του χρήστη έλεγα.. Αυτές που δίνουν σαν εξοπλισμό, που στοχεύει σε κάποιο σημείο (κεραία τους).. Για την άλλη πλευρά..


Καλημερα, α νομιζα λες της εταιρειας, εγω με εκεινες εχω απορια να δω τι ειναι, για του πελατη τις ειπαμε ποιο πριν.
Anyway θα του πω να ρωτησει οτι θελει, για εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει ετσι κι αλλιως.

----------


## netblues

Τι αποριες εχεις? Το τυπικο point to multipoint. Με sector κεραιες 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wp-6N12NQM

----------


## jkoukos

Στην αρχή έβαζαν εξοπλισμό της Ubiquiti. Τώρα, θες λόγω κόστους ή διαθεσιμότητας ή εταιρικής συμφωνίας ή άλλων παραγόντων, κάνουν χρήση εξοπλισμού Cambium.

----------


## netblues

Η τεχνολογια ειναι ιδια, ανεξαρτητως vendor. Τωρα τι σχεση εχει η ubiquity με την cambium στην υλοποιηση δεν το σχολιαζω. Το οτι διαφοροι ξεκινανε με ubiquity και καταληγουν σε cambium ισως λεει κατι.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Τι αποριες εχεις? Το τυπικο point to multipoint. Με sector κεραιες 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wp-6N12NQM


To πως γινεται η καλυψη ειναι η κυρια απορια μου γιατι πρεπει να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη, δλδ σε καθε περιοχη που εχουν τις κεραιες και μπορει καποιος να εχει οπτικη επαφη με αυτες?
δεν ειναι κινητη, ουτε δορυφορικη αρα η καλυψη που βλεπουμε στους χαρτες ειναι πολυ δυσκολη και σε τεραστιο βαθμο θεωρητικη μονο γιατι στην πραξη θα εχει προβληματα, οπως και να εχουν ολοι οπτικη επαφη με αυτες οσοι ειναι μεσα στους χαρτες καλυψης εννοω.
Οκ ο τυπος κεραιας ειναι sector το ειχα σκεφτει ή σε panel, το θεμα ειναι η καλυψη πως γινεται και σε τι αποσταση αν υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη.

----------


## netblues

Αν δεν υπαρχει καθαρη οπτικη επαφη (και ζωνες fresnel) απλα δεν γινεται. Γιαυτο και προηγειται site survey.

----------


## Nikiforos

Οι κεραιες που ειναι πανω σε δικα τους κτιρια?
Οποτε οποιος ειναι κλεισμενος απο παντου χωρις οπτικη επαφη σε αλλα κτιρια σιγουρα δεν μπορει να γινει πελατης.

----------


## netblues

To που βαζει ο καθε wisp provider τις κεραιες του ειναι θεμα γενικοτερης σχεδιασης. Το wisp δεν ειναι για ολους. Και γενικοτερα ειναι για αραιοκατοικημενες περιοχες., ως συμπληρωματικη λυση γενικοτερα.
Και η λυση δεν ειναι σιγουρα να πανε στο πιο ψηλο σημειο να βαλουν κεραιες, γιατι οσο πιο ψηλα ανεβαινεις, τοσο πιο πολυ θορυβο τσιμπας.

----------


## griniaris

Οπως εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες στο νημα της κρητης , εχουν κεραιες ΑΡ σε 2 βουνα. 
που αυτο ειναι και το πιο λογικο.

Οπως για αθηνα εγω βρισκω λογικο να εκπεμπουν απο υμητο ή απεναντι απο ποικιλο ορος που και τα δυο βλεπουν ολη την αθηνα.

----------


## netblues

Οι κορυφες βουνων  ειναι καλες για broacast οταν ομως θες πολυ κοσμο, πρεπει να πας χαμηλοτερα ωστε να χρησιμοποιεις τις ιδιες συχνοτητες ξανα και ξανα.
Η κινητη κανει ακριβως αυτο,  το 5g το πυκνωνει ακομα περισσοτερο.
Κορυφες βουνων, πολυς κοσμος  και μεγαλες ταχυτητες  απλα δεν γινεται.

----------


## griniaris

> Οι κορυφες βουνων  ειναι καλες για broacast οταν ομως θες πολυ κοσμο, πρεπει να πας χαμηλοτερα ωστε να χρησιμοποιεις τις ιδιες συχνοτητες ξανα και ξανα.
> Η κινητη κανει ακριβως αυτο,  το 5g το πυκνωνει ακομα περισσοτερο.
> Κορυφες βουνων, πολυς κοσμος  και μεγαλες ταχυτητες  απλα δεν γινεται.


Μην μπερδευεις καθολου τα κινητα στην εξισωση.
ειναι συσκευες με μικορσκοπικες κεραιες που "παιζουν" μεσα απο σπιτια , πισω απο τοιχους κλπ κλπ
οποτε για να τα  "ακουει" το AP θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα κοντα. 

Εδω μιλαμε για κεραειες με πολυ μεγαλη απολαβη , κατευθυντικες κλπ κλπ .

Δεν ξερω τι εμπειρια εχεις απο ασυρματες ζευξεις , αλλα πιστεψε με , ειναι το καλυτερο να ειναι ψηλα το ΑΡ και να "πεφτουν" οι πελατες πανω του . 
Αυτοματως λογω της διαφορας υψους ξεπερνας ( σε λογικα πλαισια) το πρωτο προβλημα της fresnell .

ο εξοπλισμος που μπαινει ειναι ικανος να βγαλει λινκ σε αρκετα χλμ με υψηλες ταχυτητες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Υπο την προυποθεση της σωστης τοποθετησης-ρυθμισης.   οπου εκει πιστευω γινεται το λαθος αν κρινω απο το νημα της κρητης.

----------


## netblues

Δεν μπερδευω τιποτε.

Αναφερομαι στο δικτυο κινητης απο εποχης 2g. Καποτε τα κινητα αυτοκινητου εβγαζαν 5watt (η μηπως 8?) για να καλυψουν το αραιο δικτυο...

Αν εισαι ΜΟΝΟΣ σου ναι φυσικα ειναι καλυτερα να εισαι ψηλα.
Ομως ΔΕΝ εισαι.
Απο κατω παιζουν εκατονταδες p2p ζευξεις που ολο και κατι θα ξεφευγει μεχρι το ψηλο σημειο, τα ψηλα σημεια εχουν αναμεταδοτες broadcast που συχνα feedαρονται απο ism μπαντες, που κοιτανε το βουνο, και οι παροχοι ειναι πολλοι.

Δεν εχειε καμμια σημασια τι μπορει να κανει ο εξοπλισμος.
Αν δυο ιστους παραπερα εχει στηθει καποιος αλλος , στις ιδιες συχνοτητες και τον σκοπευουν οι πελατες του, η δικια σου κεραια θα τους πιασει επισης...

Και ολα αυτα ειναι ωραια αμα θες να εχεις ας πουμε 50 πελατες (με contation 50:1)...  Αμα θες 5000, (και οχι με links των 2mbit) αναγκαστικα πρεπει να το "σπασεις"
, να πας χαμηλοτερα, να φυγεις απο ασχετους λοβους που σε σκοπευουν, και να ξαναχρησιμοποιησεις το φασμα.

Στη κρητη, απο οσα διαβαζουμε, ξεκινησαν απο ψηλο σημειο, και μετα κατεβηκαν χαμηλα και γυριζουν συνεχως κεραιες προσπαθωντας να ελαχιστοποιησουν τις παρεμβολες.
Λογικο και αναμενομενο.

Παρεμβολες εχουν, πρεπει να εισαι τελειως ασχετος για να μην μπορεις να κανεις μια σωστη σκοπευση μετα την 3-4-5η φορα.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, οπως βλεπω και λογικο ειναι, δεν κανει για την δουλεια που το ηθελα δλδ για τον αδερφο μου, και χτες μιλουσα με εναν φιλο τεχνικο ΟΤΕ και το ειχε ψαξει και αυτος και δεν επιανε επισης. Οποτε δεν υπαρχει και λογος να παρακολουθω το θεμα, οποτε ευχαριστω οσους απαντησαν στις ερωτησεις μου, καλη Κυριακη και καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:

----------


## CDevel

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα. 

Μετά από αρκετές μέρες μπορώ να δώσω κάποιο feeback σχετικά με την κατάστασή μου. 
Έχουμε και λέμε επιγραμματικά τις όποιες πληροφορίες έχω και πρώτες εντυπώσεις:

1) Θέλει 6-8 εργάσιμες για να έρθουν να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση (εμένα με καθυστέρησαν λίγο παραπάνω)
2) Κεραίες υπάρχουν στα βουνά. Πρέπει να έχουν 5-6 γύρω απο την Αττική πιστεύω
3) Ήρθαν 2 άτομα για την εγκατάσταση συνεργάσιμα και υπομονετικά είναι η αλήθεια. Ταλαιπωρήθηκαν αρκετά να την κάνουν κυρίως προβλημάτων εγγραφής της κεραίας στο δίκτυο. Στο τέλος και με αρκετό support από την άλλη μεριά τα κατάφεραν.
4) Η κεραία είναι αυτή

5) Η κεραία έχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή με το όρος Αιγάλεω όπου υπάρχει κεραία

6) Speedtests
  a) Youtube stats 20237 kbps
  b) Ookla Ping:28 D:18.61 U 1.47
  c) fast.com Ping:71 D:22 U 1.8
  d) Speedcheck Ping:114ms D:23.45 U:2.58
  e) Jdownloader πιάνει average 21.3

Σε γενικές γραμμές η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι καλή. Το 24/2 που υπόσχεται σχεδόν το φτάνει. Μένει να δούμε σταθερότητα και αν προκύψουν άλλα θέματα.
Αν δω κάτι περίεργο ενημερώνω.

Καλό ΣΚ

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.
Ευχαριστούμε για τα νέα, και καλοδούλευτη!  :One thumb up: 

Είχες πει ότι θα αναβαθμίσεις στα 50 μόλις γίνει διαθέσιμο ?
Εάν ναι, περιμένουμε νεότερα!

Το "συνεργείο" υποθέτω ήταν από την Αθήνα ?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλημέρα στην ομάδα. 
> 
> Μετά από αρκετές μέρες μπορώ να δώσω κάποιο feeback σχετικά με την κατάστασή μου. 
> Έχουμε και λέμε επιγραμματικά τις όποιες πληροφορίες έχω και πρώτες εντυπώσεις:
> 
> 1) Θέλει 6-8 εργάσιμες για να έρθουν να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση (εμένα με καθυστέρησαν λίγο παραπάνω)
> 2) Κεραίες υπάρχουν στα βουνά. Πρέπει να έχουν 5-6 γύρω απο την Αττική πιστεύω
> 3) Ήρθαν 2 άτομα για την εγκατάσταση συνεργάσιμα και υπομονετικά είναι η αλήθεια. Ταλαιπωρήθηκαν αρκετά να την κάνουν κυρίως προβλημάτων εγγραφής της κεραίας στο δίκτυο. Στο τέλος και με αρκετό support από την άλλη μεριά τα κατάφεραν.
> 4) Η κεραία είναι αυτή
> ...


εσυ εισαι στο Αιγαλεω; εχεις κοψει το παροχο adsl/vdsl και εχεις παει εξολοκληρου στην skytelecom ;  

κοιτωντας σημερα την καλυψη στο site της skytelecom καλυπτει πια και την Θεσσαλονικη. 
 
αντι να καλυψουνε την Λαυρεωτικη που ειπανε μπας συνδεθω και εγω στο Δασκαλειο Κερατεας που δεν μπορω να εχω πανω απο 8mbs . Επελεξαν την Θεσσαλονικη.. κιριμα... :-(

----------


## CDevel

Απαντάω στις απορίες σας.

Το συνεργείο ήταν απο Αθήνα. Μου είπαν ότι κάνουν αρκετές εγκαταστάσεις στην Αττική πλέον. 
Εγώ βρίσκομαι Άνω Πετράλωνα στο κέντρο. Απόσταση απο το Link τα 7+ χλμ. σύμφωνα από τα stats της κεραίας.
Δεν έχω κόψει την DSL Forthnet που έχω στα 11mbps/1 γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν το ρισκάρω ακόμα. 
Θα πληρώνω 2 γραμμές μέχρι να δω ότι όλα είναι σταθερά. Μάλιστα σκέφτομαι μήπως πάρω κάποιο router να κάνω merge τις γραμμές και να έχω και Load Balancing.
Άν έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι αξιοπρεπές ευχαρίστως ακούω γνώμες. 
Προς το παρόν έχω αφήσει κάποιες συσκευές με WiFi στο παλιό και έχω ρίξει 3 PC με LAN στην Sky

----------


## Iris07

Θα πας σε 50άρα μετά ?

----------


## CDevel

Κάτσε να δούμε ότι θα πάει καλά το 24/2. Πάντως πιο πολύ σκέφτομαι κάτι σε Simetric όπως τα λένε.Ίσως το 24/24 στα 40Ε. Αλλιώς το 50/5 στα 38. Θα το σκεφτώ όταν έρθει η ώρα

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Απαντάω στις απορίες σας.
> 
> Το συνεργείο ήταν απο Αθήνα. Μου είπαν ότι κάνουν αρκετές εγκαταστάσεις στην Αττική πλέον. 
> Εγώ βρίσκομαι Άνω Πετράλωνα στο κέντρο. Απόσταση απο το Link τα 7+ χλμ. σύμφωνα από τα stats της κεραίας.
> Δεν έχω κόψει την DSL Forthnet που έχω στα 11mbps/1 γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν το ρισκάρω ακόμα. 
> Θα πληρώνω 2 γραμμές μέχρι να δω ότι όλα είναι σταθερά. Μάλιστα σκέφτομαι μήπως πάρω κάποιο router να κάνω merge τις γραμμές και να έχω και Load Balancing.
> Άν έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι αξιοπρεπές ευχαρίστως ακούω γνώμες. 
> Προς το παρόν έχω αφήσει κάποιες συσκευές με WiFi στο παλιό και έχω ρίξει 3 PC με LAN στην Sky


Μπραβο καλα εκανες και κρατησες την dsl!! back up. Τωρα καλυτερα να βαλεις να δουλευεις μονο την sky και αμα εχεις θεματα κρατα την forthnet! . 
παντως διαβαζα οτι εχει σκαμπανευασματα στην ταχυτητα και στο ping το σημαντικοτερο για εμενα να μην εχεις αποσυνδεσεις .

----------


## CDevel

Update σχετικά με την χρήση της γραμμής.
Οι πρώτες μέρες ήταν απογοητευτικές. Την προηγούμενη Κυριακή έμεινα και μέχρι 3 ώρες χωρίς σύνδεση.Όμως το support τους ήταν πολύ πρόθυμο να βοηθήσει. Έτσι μετά από μερικές μέρες η γραμμή σεταρίστηκε όπως έπρεπε. Επίσης πρέπει να ξεμπέρδεψαν και με κάποια updates από την μεριά τους. Τις τελευταίες 4 μέρες η γραμμή είναι σταθερή και κομπλαρισμένη στα 22/2. Καθόλου άσχημα και πολύ κοντά στο 24/2 που υπόσχονται και σαφώς καλύτερα από το 11/1 της DSL μου. Όπως τους είπα, αν και νιώθω λίγο beta tester εκτιμώ τις προσπάθειες τους  και αποφάσισα να κρατήσω την γραμμή. Ελπίζω οι παιδικές ασθένειες του συστήματος εδώ στην Αθήνα να εκλείψουν. Όταν αναβαθμιστώ (πιο πολύ με βλέπω για το 24/24) θα σας ενημερώσω. Την DSL την κρατάω ακόμα. Έχει πάνω και την τηλεφωνία μου. Θα πρέπει να περάσει κάμποσος καιρός τεσταρισματος ώστε να πάρω την απόφαση να την κόψω τελείως. Μέχρι τότε θα πληρώνω 2 γραμμές. Δεν έχω και άλλη επιλογή έτσι όπως τα έχουν κάνει οι άλλες εταιρίες. Πάμε προς το 2021 και ακόμα δεν έχουν περάσει γραμμές στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. 

Καλό ΣΚ σε όλους

----------


## prionia

Μετά από πολλές αποσυνδέσεις σε vdsl γραμμή 50/5 στον ΟΤΕ, εγινε υποβάθμιση στην γραμμή μου σε adsl 4.5/0.6. Επειδή το internet σέρνετε σκέφτομαι να φύγω από τον χαλκό και να κάνω συνδρομή εδώ. Όχι πολλά πράγματα τύπου gaming. 24/2 είμαι καλυμμένος. Μια ερώτηση επειδή έχω άσχημη εμπειρία με τον πάροχο όσο αφορά τις αποσυνδέσεις, έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις εδώ ? Γενικά είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα που αναφέρεται?

----------


## CDevel

> Μετά από πολλές αποσυνδέσεις σε vdsl γραμμή 50/5 στον ΟΤΕ, εγινε υποβάθμιση στην γραμμή μου σε adsl 4.5/0.6. Επειδή το internet σέρνετε σκέφτομαι να φύγω από τον χαλκό και να κάνω συνδρομή εδώ. Όχι πολλά πράγματα τύπου gaming. 24/2 είμαι καλυμμένος. Μια ερώτηση επειδή έχω άσχημη εμπειρία με τον πάροχο όσο αφορά τις αποσυνδέσεις, έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις εδώ ? Γενικά είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα που αναφέρεται?


Αν εξαιρέσεις την πρώτη εβδομάδα που κάνανε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και μετά κανα δυο συμβάντα που είχαν να κάνουν με αναβάθμιση από την πλευρά τους, το σύστημα δείχνει σταθερό.
Τώρα είμαι στις 22 μέρες uptime με ταχύτητα 21/2. Την καλημέρα μου

----------


## prionia

> Αν εξαιρέσεις την πρώτη εβδομάδα που κάνανε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και μετά κανα δυο συμβάντα που είχαν να κάνουν με αναβάθμιση από την πλευρά τους, το σύστημα δείχνει σταθερό.
> Τώρα είμαι στις 22 μέρες uptime με ταχύτητα 21/2. Την καλημέρα μου


... ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Για πια περιοχή στη Αθήνα μιλάμε. Εγώ είμαι μέσα στην κάλυψη που δίνουν για την περιοχή στις Αχαρνές.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μετά από πολλές αποσυνδέσεις σε vdsl γραμμή 50/5 στον ΟΤΕ, εγινε υποβάθμιση στην γραμμή μου σε adsl 4.5/0.6. Επειδή το internet σέρνετε σκέφτομαι να φύγω από τον χαλκό και να κάνω συνδρομή εδώ. Όχι πολλά πράγματα τύπου gaming. 24/2 είμαι καλυμμένος. Μια ερώτηση επειδή έχω άσχημη εμπειρία με τον πάροχο όσο αφορά τις αποσυνδέσεις, έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις εδώ ? Γενικά είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα που αναφέρεται?


Προσωπικά δεν θα έκοβα σταθερή για wisp.. Μόνο επικουρικά θα έβαζα..  
Αν θελήσεις πάλι σταθερό μετά θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις τέλη ενεργοποίησης.. 
Αν μιλάς.. Έχουν μεν στα dp πακέτα απεριόριστα σταθερά και μπράβο τους για αυτό, αλλά τα λεπτά προς κινητά που δίνουν είναι τπτ.. 
Plus ότι οι τιμές τους θέλουν ένα κλικ προς τα κάτω.. 
Σου έκατσε μεν άσχημη περίπτωση με τη dsl, οκ.. Τι να κάνεις.. Το πάλεψες καθόλου η το αποδέχτηκες; 
Το booster το κοίταξες σαν εναλλακτική; 
Αν πάλι δεν μιλάς οκ, τότε μπορείς να κοιτάξεις για wisp σαν κάτι πιο οικονομικό, το πακέτο τους χωρίς ομιλία.. 
Από την άλλη αν απλά θες ένα τηλέφωνο να υπάρχει, κάνεις φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο voip και το στήνεις με ένα ΑΤΑ η τηλέφωνο ip στο wisp.. 
Αν όμως θες παραπάνω ταχύτητα μετά μόνο booster.. 
Νέες καμπίνες δεν σας έχουν βάλει ε;
Α.. Και κάτι ακόμα, ρουτερ νομίζω δεν δίνουν.. Η το αγοράζεις η πρέπει να έχεις δικό σου.. 
Πρόσβαση σε ταράτσα κλπ έχεις; Το οπτικό πεδίο γύρω είναι καθαρό η έχει εμπόδια; 

- - - Updated - - -




> ... ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Για πια περιοχή στη Αθήνα μιλάμε. Εγώ είμαι μέσα στην κάλυψη που δίνουν για την περιοχή στις Αχαρνές.


Πετράλωνα είναι ο φίλος επάνω.. Αν θυμάμαι καλά.. Το λέει πίσω..

----------


## CDevel

Πράγματι είμαι Πετράλωνα και ισχύουν ότι είπε ο GregoirX23. Έχω κρατήσει την Forthnet με το 11/1 σαν ασφάλεια. Από Σεπτέμβρη θα πρέπει να δω εναλλακτικές και αν θα κρατήσω και τις 2 γραμμές με ένα load balancing router, αν θα πάω ολοκληρωτικά στην sky (αμφίβολο) ή αν υπάρχει κάποια 4G λύση. Έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή με το λινκ τους στο όρος Αιγάλεω με μια απόσταση περίπου 7-8 χλμ.

----------


## prionia

...τιποτα εχω μπλεξει παιδια!!Νεες καμπινες εχουν βαλει αλλα δυστηχως δεν βγαζουν ακρη ουτε οι ιδιοι τι φταιει για τις αποσυνδεσεις.Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα.Κι εγω δεν θελω να χασω την γραμμη. Θα αναγκαστω να δινω 18 euro sky telecom(24/1) και 30 euro ote.Απο θεμα σηματος δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχω προβλημα,ειμαι διώροφο,ταρατσα χωρις παρεμβολες κτηριων, αραιοκατοικημενη  περιοχη...οσο για ρουτερ ,εχω αρκετα !!!Ευχαριστω παιδια ,οτι κανω θα ενημερωσω εδω...

----------


## CDevel

> ...τιποτα εχω μπλεξει παιδια!!Νεες καμπινες εχουν βαλει αλλα δυστηχως δεν βγαζουν ακρη ουτε οι ιδιοι τι φταιει για τις αποσυνδεσεις.Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα.Κι εγω δεν θελω να χασω την γραμμη. Θα αναγκαστω να δινω 18 euro sky telecom(24/1) και 30 euro ote.Απο θεμα σηματος δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχω προβλημα,ειμαι διώροφο,ταρατσα χωρις παρεμβολες κτηριων, αραιοκατοικημενη  περιοχη...οσο για ρουτερ ,εχω αρκετα !!!Ευχαριστω παιδια ,οτι κανω θα ενημερωσω εδω...


Και εγώ μπλεγμένος είμαι φίλε διότι εδώ δεν έχουμε καν καμπίνες. Το ρουτερ είναι φθηνό καμιά 25Ε. Η κεραία που μπήκε είναι κοντά 125Ε (Cambium force 300). Έβαλα την λίγο πιο ακριβή να μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω στα 50 αν θέλω.

----------


## prionia

> Αν εξαιρέσεις την πρώτη εβδομάδα που κάνανε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και μετά κανα δυο συμβάντα που είχαν να κάνουν με αναβάθμιση από την πλευρά τους, το σύστημα δείχνει σταθερό.
> Τώρα είμαι στις 22 μέρες uptime με ταχύτητα 21/2. Την καλημέρα μου


20 μέρες σχεδόν χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις...ωραία πράγματα ,γιατί έχω άσχημη εμπειρία από τους άλλους... μήπως γνωρίζετε οι κεραίες στην Αττική που είναι?

----------


## GregoirX23

> ...τιποτα εχω μπλεξει παιδια!!Νεες καμπινες εχουν βαλει αλλα δυστηχως δεν βγαζουν ακρη ουτε οι ιδιοι τι φταιει για τις αποσυνδεσεις.Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα.Κι εγω δεν θελω να χασω την γραμμη. Θα αναγκαστω να δινω *18 euro sky telecom(24/1)* και 30 euro ote.Απο θεμα σηματος δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχω προβλημα,ειμαι διώροφο,ταρατσα χωρις παρεμβολες κτηριων, αραιοκατοικημενη  περιοχη...οσο για ρουτερ ,εχω αρκετα !!!Ευχαριστω παιδια ,οτι κανω θα ενημερωσω εδω...




Off Topic


		Άλλους παρόχους δεν έχεις εκεί; Αν δεν σε κρατάει κάτι στον οτε, βάλε κάποια άλλη εταιρία για να κερδίσεις κάποια διαφορά.. 

24/2 το πακέτο.. Όχι 24/1..  :Wink:

----------


## prionia

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Άλλους παρόχους δεν έχεις εκεί; Αν δεν σε κρατάει κάτι στον οτε, βάλε κάποια άλλη εταιρία για να κερδίσεις κάποια διαφορά.. 
> 
> 24/2 το πακέτο.. Όχι 24/1..


...αυτό ακριβώς θα κάνω!!!

----------


## FGuile

Πως παει η Sky στην Αθηνα? Βαζει εξοπλισμο UI καθολου ή μονο cambium ?

----------


## halcyon

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι τις γνώσεις σας γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...

Όπως ανέφερα και στο thread της cosmote και το speedbooster της, στην περίπτωση μου, η γραμμή ADSL μου δίνει 9-10mbps download και 1mbps upload (με αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις).
Μου πρότειναν το speedbooster όταν πήγα και έκανα αίτηση γιατί τους είχα πει πως θέλω καλό upload και download γιατί η δουλειά μου το απαιτεί. Επειδή όμως στο σπίτι μου το σήμα 4G δεν είναι και το πιο ισχυρό (πιάνει μέχρι 15 download και 10 upload στην καλύτερη) δεν γίνεται να συνδυαστούν οι ταχύτητες το οποίο δεν μου ανέφεραν μέχρι να πάρω τηλέφωνο και να ρωτήσω γιατί δεν βλέπω βελτίωση αφού ενεργοποιήθηκε και η γραμμή ADSL.

Η περιοχή μου είναι απέναντι από το Πεδίον του Άρεως (11473) και τώρα δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κάνω για καλύτερη ταχύτητα γιατί δεν βοηθάει την κατάσταση το speedobooster στην ουσία και δεν καλύπτουν VDSL εδώ που μένω.

Βρήκα το πακέτο της sky, home airfiber 35 το οποίο είναι το πιο ιδανικό για εμένα (αν και εξακολουθεί να υστερεί στο upload κάπως).
Η ερώτηση μου είναι, αξίζει να φύγω από cosmote και να πάω στην sky ή σε κάποια άλλη εταιρία; Θα μπορέσουν να μου παρέχουν κάτι καλύτερο από 10mbps;

----------


## GregoirX23

Το booster αν το πάρεις τηλεφωνικά, νομίζω έχεις 14 ημέρες να το δοκιμάσεις και να το δώσεις πίσω αν δεν σου κάνει.. 
Πλέον μπορείς να του βάλεις και εξωτερικές κεραίες.. Αν και δεν αξίζει να πετάξεις πολλά χρήματα σε εξοπλισμό που δεν σου ανήκει και σου είναι άχρηστος αν το κόψεις.. Αλλά σαν υπηρεσία είναι λίγο ρουλέτα.. Και οι 2 αυτές που μιλάμε εδώ (ασύρματες) είναι ρουλέτα.. 
Έχεις σκοπό να κόψεις τη σταθερή; Αν ναι προσοχή γιατί μετά θα θέλεις και τέλη ενεργοποίησης αν θελήσεις να πας πίσω.. Χώρια όλα αυτά που θα πρέπει να δώσεις για τον εξοπλισμό του wisp.. Που επίσης σου μένει αμανάτι αν το κόψεις.. Νομίζω.. Εδώ βέβαια να πούμε ότι θέλεις και πρόσβαση σε ταράτσα, για τη κεραία, χωρίς εμπόδια γύρω.. Αν θέλεις να έχεις καλή πιθανότητα για το όλο.. 
Επίσης αν μιλάς αρκετά γενικά ιδίως κ προς κινητά δε νομίζω να βρεις κάτι ανάλογο σε wisp η τρίτο voip πάροχο.. 
Όπως έχω πει, αν είχαν καλύτερες τιμές (και οι 2 πάροχοι.. :Razz: ) wisp θα έβαζα μόνο επικουρικά.. Οι συνδέσεις αυτές δεν είναι για κύρια και μοναδική γραμμή από τη φύση τους.. Δεν τις λες και τέρας σταθερότητας.. 
Αν και το 4g το εμπιστεύομαι πιο πολύ σε σύγκριση με wisp..  
Επίσης όπως έχει αναφερθεί πίσω, προς το παρόν εδώ δίνουν μόνο 24/2.. Και όπως έχει αναφέρει ο συμφορουμίτης πάει σχετικά καλά.. Έχει πάρει βέβαια τον εξοπλισμό για το αμέσως μεγαλύτερο πακέτο.. Και για να παίξει καλύτερα αλλά και για να μην αλλάζει πάλι μετά αν πάει στο αμέσως επόμενο.. 
Γενικά θέλει σκέψη και προσοχή το όλο θέμα.. 
Μια ιδέα θα ήταν σταθερή adsl σε κάποιο πιο φθηνό πάροχο, ίσως και αν το αντέχει η γραμμή, με snr6 & annex-m (~2up, θυσιάζοντας λίγο down).. Π.χ βόντα που δίνει δωρεάν το annex-m.. Έτσι θα υπάρχουν και οι παροχές σε ομιλία που δίνουν οι μεγάλοι πάροχοι.. 
Και μετά ένα απλό πακέτο wisp μόνο ίντερνετ σε load balancing.. Βέβαια εδώ μετά θέλεις άλλους εξοπλισμούς.. 
Κάτι ανάλογο πάντως αν και με bonding κάνει το booster.. Συνένωση ταχύτητας και όχι χρήση γραμμής ανά περίπτωση.. 
Αν μπορείς αποφάσισε..  :Smile: 
Σε υπερφόρτωσα;

----------


## FGuile

Καταρχας να πω οτι αμα διαχωρισεις το booster και το ενωσεις με δικο σου balancer (σταθερη και booster) το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο του bonding που κανει ο οτε κ με λιγοτερα προβληματα.

Αν μπορεις να παρεις απο καποιον παροχο πολυ φτηνη adsl οπως 15ευρω που δινουν κατι προσφορες (πχ βοντα), οταν λαβουν αιτηση φορητοτητας για αλλο παροχο (σε παιρνουν την ιδια μερα τηλ κ σου κανουν προσφορες για να μεινεις) θα ειναι ενα καλο σεναριο για δευτερη γραμμη backup ή και για χρηση bonding με ενα balancer......

Απο εκει κ περα αν θες Sky, θα πρεπει να την δοκιμασεις πρωτα χωρις να κοψεις το σταθερο για να δεις πως παει στην περιοχη σου. Εχει δοκιμη για καποιες λιγες μερες κ αν δεν παιζει σου γυριζουν τα λεφτα πισω , δεν υπαρχει θεμα σε αυτο.

Το σημαντικοτερο που θα πρεπει να ρωτησεις την Sky ειναι απο που θα παιξεις κ με τι εξοπλισμο. Γενικα οι 24/2 και 24/24 ειναι αρκετα φιλοτιμες για τα λεφτα τους κ συνυθως παιζουν καλα. Προσοχη ομως! Παιζει ρολο με τι θα παιξεις. Αν πχ σου πουν θα παιξεις με cambium 24/2 πακετο....... το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα απογοητευτεις...... Αν στο ιδιο πακετο σου πουν Ubiquiti , τοτε λογικα θα παιξεις καλα (εκτος κ αν εχεις τπτ παρεμβολες που δεν μπορει να το ξερει κανεις). Συνυθως οι καλυτερες σε αποδοση γραμμες ειναι οι συμμετρικες τους. Εκει τωρα παιζουν 2 σεναρια. Ή θα σου δωσουν με Ubiquiti ή με Cambium Medusa. Η πρωτη περιπτωση χρηζει προσοχης στο αν περναει το upload συμφωνα με την ονομαστικη του πακετου. Στη δευτερη περιπτωση θα πετυχεις μια αρκετα καλη ζευξη με χαμηλα Ping ακομα κ σε μεγαλες σχετικα αποστασεις (13χλμ πχ) κ καπως πιο ανεκτικη σε παρεμβολες. Ομως υπαρχουν αρκετα bugs απο τη μερια της κεραιας που ισως σου δημιουργησουν μπελαδες με εφαρμογες κ συσκευες.

Αν βαλεις sky μπορεις να μεταφερεις ειτε σε αυτους το σταθερο τηλ με voip ειτε να μεταφερεις το σταθερο σου σε ενα αλλο παροχο voip οπως η omnivoice  ή η modulus.

----------


## halcyon

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις και τις πληροφορίες. Με βοήθησαν πολύ και μάλλον απλά θα κάνω υπομονή αφού στο διαμέρισμα που μένω τώρα θα μείνω μόνο για έναν χρόνο. 
Πιστεύω δεν αξίζει όλο το χαμό εκτός και αν δω πως δεν γίνεται με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δουλειά...




> Καταρχας να πω οτι αμα διαχωρισεις το booster και το ενωσεις με δικο σου balancer (σταθερη και booster) το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο του bonding που κανει ο οτε κ με λιγοτερα προβληματα.
> 
> Αν μπορεις να παρεις απο καποιον παροχο πολυ φτηνη adsl οπως 15ευρω που δινουν κατι προσφορες (πχ βοντα), οταν λαβουν αιτηση φορητοτητας για αλλο παροχο (σε παιρνουν την ιδια μερα τηλ κ σου κανουν προσφορες για να μεινεις) θα ειναι ενα καλο σεναριο για δευτερη γραμμη backup ή και για χρηση bonding με ενα balancer......


Αυτό ακούγεται σαν μια καλή λύση αφού το speedbooster δεν μπορεί να ενώσει ταχύτητες ADSL και 4G ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.
Αλλά επειδή είμαι εντελώς άσχετος, μήπως μπορείτε με λίγα λόγια να μου πείτε πως λειτουργεί και αν έχετε κάποια πρόταση για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο/μάρκα;

----------


## FGuile

Εννοεις πως λειτουργει το Balancer? Μπορει να ενωσει γραμμες υπο συνθηκες. Οτι υποστηριζει multi-connections , δλδ με download / torrent clients , steam, popcorn κτλ.

Τα πιο οικονομικα κ user friendly ειναι τα tplink 470 - 480. Κανουν δουλεια κ ειναι κ οικονομικα.

----------


## halcyon

> Εννοεις πως λειτουργει το Balancer? Μπορει να ενωσει γραμμες υπο συνθηκες. Οτι υποστηριζει multi-connections , δλδ με download / torrent clients , steam, popcorn κτλ.
> 
> Τα πιο οικονομικα κ user friendly ειναι τα tplink 470 - 480. Κανουν δουλεια κ ειναι κ οικονομικα.


Τέλεια, κατάλαβα. Κάνω δύο τελευταίες ερωτήσεις και τελειώνω με την off-topic συζήτηση.
Αυτό θα βοηθήσει και στο απλό browsing; Ρωτάω γιατί σελίδες όπως youtube και άλλες με πολλά media υστερούν με την ταχύτητα που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή.

Και

Το balancer στην ουσία θα συνδεθεί με την γραμμή ADSL (κατευθείαν από την γραμμή τοίχου) και το speedbooster και έπειτα το balancer με το pc μου ενσύρματα; 
Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω δύο διαφορετικά ρουτερ, ένα για ADSL και ένα 4G speedbooster.

----------


## FGuile

οχι δυστυχως σε απλο browsing ή απλο κατεβασμα απο  browsers δεν θα βοηθησει. Μονο σε τορρεντ, popcorn, πλατφορμες παιχνιδιων κ γενικα οπου υποστηριζεται multi-connection.

οχι το balancer μπορει να συνδεθει με αλλα ρουτερ ειτε σε normal mode έιτε bridge. Οποτε θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο montem για την adsl.

----------


## Aurumnus

Κάποιος στον Νέο Κόσμο που να έχει βάλει Skytelecom (προφανώς σε σημείο που δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε καμπίνες VDSL, αλλά μόνο στο AK) να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## Κωστας 123

έχει κανείς στην πλατεία κουκακίου να πει τις εντυπώσεις του?

----------


## petros3p

Μήπως  να το σκεφτείτε ξανά?
Είπα να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ ... και να μη βάλω ΟΤΕ κλπ. 
Κολωνός..
Εκτός αυτού, συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και "παγώματα".
Μόνο τις πρώτες 10, άντε 15 μέρες,να δούλεψε. Είμαι στον τρίτο μήνα.
Αποκορύφωμα προχθεσινή διακοπή περίπου 20 ωρών και σήμερα περίπου 6 ωρών.Η πρώτη διακοπή ήταν βλάβη στην κεντρική κεραία,η σημερινή δεν ξέρω...
Πακέτο HomeAirFiber 35/3
'Εχω στείλει ήδη για διακοπή.
Αρκετά ακριβό 27.90 μηνα + 135 ο εξοπλισμός.
Να αναφέρω οτι επέλεξα τον πιο ακριβό εξοπλισμό(των 50mbps) προκειμένου να αναβαθμίσω όταν η ταχύτητα θα γινοταν διαθέσιμη στη περιοχή :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Αυτά...

----------


## FGuile

Να φανταστω οτι η κεραια σου ειναι cambium?

----------


## petros3p

> Να φανταστω οτι η κεραια σου ειναι cambium?


Να πω την αλήθεια δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να δω καν.
Υποτίθεται όπως είχαν πει και οι ίδιοι για να με πιάσουν πελάτη ότι ο εξοπλισμός είναι συγκεκριμένος προκειμένου να δουλεύει άριστα και να μπορούν να παρέχουν τις κλειδωμένες ταχύτητες....
Και επί τη ευκαιρία τώρα είμαι με δεδομένα γιατί για άλλη μια φορά πάει πιο αργά και από 33600k...

----------


## netblues

Ετσι είναι αυτα τα πράγματα. Στο λεκανοπέδιο δραστηριοποιούνται εδω και χρόνια wisp. Οι συχνότητες ειναι ηδη γεματες. Και δεν ανήκουν σε κανέναν.
Οταν καποιος το πουλαει φθηνα σε πολλούς η παρεμβολές γινονται τοσες πολλές που στο τέλος κανεις δεν ειναι ευχαριστημένος. Η ταχύτητα ειναι ενα πραγμα, η ποιότητα κατ αλλο. Μπορεί τα torrents να παλευονται η το netflix, με παρεμβολες ,ping 200 και 10% packet loss. Teams, zoom, remote desktop και voip ομως οχι. 
Εκει που παίζει καλα, φουλ παρεμβολες Η κατασταση θα χειροτερεύει συνεχως. Φιλοτιμες  οι προσπάθειες, αλλα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές ειναι μια λυση ανάγκης, αυστηρά.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ετσι είναι αυτα τα πράγματα. Στο λεκανοπέδιο δραστηριοποιούνται εδω και χρόνια wisp. Οι συχνότητες ειναι ηδη γεματες. Και δεν ανήκουν σε κανέναν.
> Οταν καποιος το πουλαει φθηνα σε πολλούς η παρεμβολές γινονται τοσες πολλές που στο τέλος κανεις δεν ειναι ευχαριστημένος. Η ταχύτητα ειναι ενα πραγμα, η ποιότητα κατ αλλο. Μπορεί τα torrents να παλευονται η το netflix, με παρεμβολες ,ping 200 και 10% packet loss. Teams, zoom, remote desktop και voip ομως οχι. 
> Εκει που παίζει καλα, φουλ παρεμβολες Η κατασταση θα χειροτερεύει συνεχως. Φιλοτιμες  οι προσπάθειες, αλλα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές ειναι μια λυση ανάγκης, αυστηρά.


Χρόνια;  :Thinking: 
Ποιον wisp ξεχνάω; 
Φθηνά πάντως δεν το λες αυτό που δίνουν.. 
Μέτρια θα την έλεγα τη τιμή..

+1 Πάντως σε αυτό που λες.. Το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές ότι έτσι είναι αυτή η τεχνολογία.. 
Καθώς και ότι δεν θα έκοβα χαλκό για να πάω μόνο σε wisp σαν κύρια γραμμή.. Μόνο επικουρικά θα έβαζα..

----------


## ChriZ

Επικοινώνησα σήμερα με Sky και ζήτησα να με πάρει κάποιος τεχνικός για να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα.
Το βασικό είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι με adsl over pstn και το modem είναι σε bridge. Μετά το modem έχω το Sophos UTM και από αυτό ξεκινά το δίκτυο για το υπόλοιπο σπίτι..
Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θέλω να είμαι πίσω από NAT, όπως φαίνεται ότι είναι οι νορμάλ τύποι σύνδεσης. Οπότε θα προτιμήσω λύση με static IP και κατά προτίμηση το πακέτο business 24 μιας και με €4 παραπάνω έχει και μεγαλύτερο upload..
Επίσης να δούμε και τι θα γίνει με την εγκατάσταση αφού ειμαι σε πολυκατοικία στον 1ο και θα πρέπει να πάει η κεραία ταράτσα.. Λογικά δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με καμιά γκρίνια από τους άλλους στην πολυκατοικία, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..

Από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που σκαμπάζετε, πέρα από το αν αυτό που θέλω θα παίζει με το πακέτο που σκέφτομαι να αποκτήσω, έχετε να με κατευθύνετε με τίποτα άλλες ερωτήσεις που θα ήταν καλό να κάνω στον τεχνικό που - ευελπιστώ ότι - θα με πάρει τηλέφωνο;

----------


## GregoirX23

Πείτε μου ρε παιδιά κάτι.. 
Σκέφτομαι μήπως ακολουθήσω το άθλημα κάποια στιγμή αλλά με προβληματίζει ένα πράγμα.. 
Πέρα από το πως θα κατέβει το ethernet κάτω.. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω να εστιάσω.. 
Η ταράτσα είναι του κτιρίου κοινόχρηστη και "φοβάμαι" για την "υγεία" του εξοπλισμού.. 
Σε τι ύψος μπαίνει η κεραία; 
Καμιά φωτό; 
Τέλος, μου πρότεινε φίλος μήπως έβαζα στη κορυφή του ιστού κ καμιά κάμερα για λόγους ασφαλείας.. Εννοείται να κοιτάζει αποκλειστικά κ μόνο τη κεραία.. 
Λέτε να έχω θέμα;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο, το μέγιστο ύψος του ιστού από την βάση του είναι 4 μέτρα.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση τοποθετείται ιστός ή στην κορυφή του η κεραία. Ανάλογα την περίπτωση και αν υπάρχουν εμπόδια που εμποδίζουν την καθαρή οπτική επαφή, ενδέχεται να μπει ή όχι.
Συνήθως δεν χρησιμοποιείται ιστός και τοποθετείται σε παρόμοια θέση όπως και με τις δορυφορικές κεραίες.

----------


## Aurumnus

> Επικοινώνησα σήμερα με Sky και ζήτησα να με πάρει κάποιος τεχνικός για να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα.
> Το βασικό είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι με adsl over pstn και το modem είναι σε bridge. Μετά το modem έχω το Sophos UTM και από αυτό ξεκινά το δίκτυο για το υπόλοιπο σπίτι..
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θέλω να είμαι πίσω από NAT, όπως φαίνεται ότι είναι οι νορμάλ τύποι σύνδεσης. Οπότε θα προτιμήσω λύση με static IP και κατά προτίμηση το πακέτο business 24 μιας και με €4 παραπάνω έχει και μεγαλύτερο upload..
> Επίσης να δούμε και τι θα γίνει με την εγκατάσταση αφού ειμαι σε πολυκατοικία στον 1ο και θα πρέπει να πάει η κεραία ταράτσα.. Λογικά δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με καμιά γκρίνια από τους άλλους στην πολυκατοικία, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..
> 
> Από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που σκαμπάζετε, πέρα από το αν αυτό που θέλω θα παίζει με το πακέτο που σκέφτομαι να αποκτήσω, έχετε να με κατευθύνετε με τίποτα άλλες ερωτήσεις που θα ήταν καλό να κάνω στον τεχνικό που - ευελπιστώ ότι - θα με πάρει τηλέφωνο;


Τι έγινε τελικά; Προχώρησες;

----------


## netblues

> Πείτε μου ρε παιδιά κάτι.. 
> Σκέφτομαι μήπως ακολουθήσω το άθλημα κάποια στιγμή αλλά με προβληματίζει ένα πράγμα.. 
> Πέρα από το πως θα κατέβει το ethernet κάτω.. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω να εστιάσω.. 
> Η ταράτσα είναι του κτιρίου κοινόχρηστη και "φοβάμαι" για την "υγεία" του εξοπλισμού.. 
> Σε τι ύψος μπαίνει η κεραία; 
> Καμιά φωτό; 
> Τέλος, μου πρότεινε φίλος μήπως έβαζα στη κορυφή του ιστού κ καμιά κάμερα για λόγους ασφαλείας.. Εννοείται να κοιτάζει αποκλειστικά κ μόνο τη κεραία.. 
> Λέτε να έχω θέμα;


Χαμηλα γενικα, να φτανει το χερι, αν δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια.
Ποιος να την πάρει και τι να την κάνει??
Δεν εχει καμμια αξια ως σιδερο.
Αμα ηταν, θα επερναν και τα δορυφορικά πιατα απο τις ταρατσες.
Παντως κεραιες wisp στα ενεχυροδανειστήρια δεν παιρνουν.
 να την πουλησει στο ebay used και χωρις τροφοδοσία.?
Μονο απο βανδαλισμούς αλλα αυτα απο γειτονα, οποτε δυσκολο.
Η εγκατάσταση ειναι νόμιμη και ο βανδαλισμος ειναι αδικημα.

----------


## ChriZ

> Τι έγινε τελικά; Προχώρησες;


Τελικά έκανα αίτηση για 2η τηλ.γραμμή από ΟΤΕ συν Speedbooster. Μιας και υπήρχε καλωδίωση ήδη για δεύτερη γραμμή και επειδή με δοκιμές που έκανα από το κινητό έβλεπα 50+ Mbit ταχύτητα στο 4G, προτίμησα αυτή τη λύση για να μην μπλέκω και με την εγκατάσταση με κεραίες, κλπ
Μέχρι στιγμής το έχω μετανιώσει, βέβαια, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χαμηλα γενικα, να φτανει το χερι, αν δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια.
> Ποιος να την πάρει και τι να την κάνει??
> Δεν εχει καμμια αξια ως σιδερο.
> Αμα ηταν, θα επερναν και τα δορυφορικά πιατα απο τις ταρατσες.
> Παντως κεραιες wisp στα ενεχυροδανειστήρια δεν παιρνουν.
>  να την πουλησει στο ebay used και χωρις τροφοδοσία.?
> Μονο απο βανδαλισμούς αλλα αυτα απο γειτονα, οποτε δυσκολο.
> Η εγκατάσταση ειναι νόμιμη και ο βανδαλισμος ειναι αδικημα.


Λες να το σκέφτομαι υπερβολικά ε; Αλλά ποτέ δε ξέρεις.. 
Το σκέφτηκα και εγώ αυτό με τα δορυφορικά πιάτα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο, το μέγιστο ύψος του ιστού από την βάση του είναι 4 μέτρα.
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση τοποθετείται ιστός ή στην κορυφή του η κεραία. Ανάλογα την περίπτωση και αν υπάρχουν εμπόδια που εμποδίζουν την καθαρή οπτική επαφή, ενδέχεται να μπει ή όχι.
> Συνήθως δεν χρησιμοποιείται ιστός και τοποθετείται σε παρόμοια θέση όπως και με τις δορυφορικές κεραίες.


Ε ναι, αυτό ήθελα να πω, το ιστός το διατύπωσα λάθος..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά έκανα αίτηση για 2η τηλ.γραμμή από ΟΤΕ συν Speedbooster. Μιας και υπήρχε καλωδίωση ήδη για δεύτερη γραμμή και επειδή με δοκιμές που έκανα από το κινητό έβλεπα 50+ Mbit ταχύτητα στο 4G, προτίμησα αυτή τη λύση για να μην μπλέκω και με την εγκατάσταση με κεραίες, κλπ
> Μέχρι στιγμής το έχω μετανιώσει, βέβαια, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία..


Είναι και αυτή μια ιδέα.. Αλλά τα πάγια $$$... 
Παλιά που το είχα δεν ξόδευα ούτε τα μισά γίγα.. Άσε που το booster κάνει κ τα δικά του.. Βέβαια το backup που παρέχει η υπηρεσία είναι καλή φάση.. Σαν μια ιδέα αυτό το τελευταίο.. 
Μια καλή vdsl έπρεπε να είχαμε, αλλά που.. 
Μέχρι στιγμής μάλλον θα βολευτώ με το onthespot..

----------


## ChriZ

Το ότι κανει τα δικά του ειναι το μόνο σίγουρο...
Σήμερα πήρα και συμφώνησαν να μου αλλάξουν και το router γιατι περα από την ταχύτητα που δεν έχω μου έκανε κι άλλα.. 
Και προσωπικά το backup δε με ένοιαζε ποτε (έχω και 2η ADSL συν 3G backup οποτε ίντερνετ έχω -θεωρητικα- πάντα.)
Ταχύτητα δεν είχα και ούτε με το Speedbooster τελικα έχω, γι' αυτό το μετάνιωσα.. 
Είχα κάνει το Φλεβάρη αίτηση για νέα γραμμή οτε συν Speedbooster και μου την ενεργοποίησαν τελικα πριν καναδυο βδομάδες. Αν περναγε το 3μηνο και ακυρωνοταν μάλλον τελικα σε WISP θα πήγαινα.
Το χρηματικό ήταν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια με τα πάγια του WISP συν τον εξοπλισμό γι'αυτο είπα να δοκιμάσω με Speedbooster που όπως ειπα θα γλίτωνα και τα επιπλέον μερεμέτια...
Τώρα με βλέπω πάντως να το κόβω το Speebooster. Να δω αν αλλάξει κάτι με το άλλο ρουτερ - χλωμό- αλλιώς από τα 8 να πηγαίνω στα 10 ειναι απλά κοροϊδία...

----------


## netblues

Δεν θα σαρεσει το wisp... Δεν ειναι αυτα για σενα.
Εγραφε καποιος τις προαλες οτι ειχε βαλει τετοιο σε στανη και επαιζε μπομπα.

Γενικοτερα αν δεν ειναι τα γιδια στο μαντρι, wisp δεν..

----------


## QwQ29

Καλησπέρα

Μπορεί κάποιος από Αθήνα να μου πει αν ειναι ευχαριστημένος με την skytelecom? Υπάρχει καποιος από Καισαριανή- Παγκράτι?

----------


## GregoirX23

Στις πίσω σελίδες είχε γραφτεί ότι Αθήνα έδιναν μόνο το 24 πακέτο.. 
Το μεγαλύτερο το έκαναν τελικά διαθέσιμο η όχι;

----------


## marioska

> Στις πίσω σελίδες είχε γραφτεί ότι Αθήνα έδιναν μόνο το 24 πακέτο.. 
> Το μεγαλύτερο το έκαναν τελικά διαθέσιμο η όχι;


Καλησπέρα
Είμαι καινούριος εδώ, θα προσπαθήσω να παραθέσω την εμπειρία μου από τις "επικοινωνίες" με τις επικοινωνίες ίσως να μπορούσα να βοηθούσα κάποιους πιο πριν ... τώρα είναι αργά. 

Επικοινώνησα σήμερα μαζί τους (Sky telecom) και μου είπαν ότι στην Αττική δίνουν μέχρι το 35/3 (D/U). Γενικό μπλα μπλα που ειπώθηκε και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, δοκιμή 3 ημέρες, το κόστος εγκατάστασης/εξοπλισμού το πληρώνεις, εάν δεν προχωρήσει ή διακόψεις πιστώνουν το κόστος και σου παίρνουν τον εξοπλισμό, 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο. 

περιμένω και από κάποιους άλλους wisp παρόχους να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να δω αν εξυπηρετούν κατα βάση την περιοχή μου αλλά έχω καταλήξει ότι ... αν εξυπηρετούν την περιοχή, όλοι πάνω κάτω δίνουν το ίδιο. 

Αυτό πάντως που μου φαίνεται περίεργο είναι που σου παίρνουν τον εξοπλισμό (έτσι είπαν σε μένα) ... μου έδωσαν την εντύπωση ότι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό που θα μου εγκαταστήσουν δεν θα είναι καινούριο

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ότι κανει τα δικά του ειναι το μόνο σίγουρο...
> Σήμερα πήρα και συμφώνησαν να μου αλλάξουν και το router γιατι περα από την ταχύτητα που δεν έχω μου έκανε κι άλλα.. 
> Και προσωπικά το backup δε με ένοιαζε ποτε (έχω και 2η ADSL συν 3G backup οποτε ίντερνετ έχω -θεωρητικα- πάντα.)
> Ταχύτητα δεν είχα και ούτε με το Speedbooster τελικα έχω, γι' αυτό το μετάνιωσα.. 
> Είχα κάνει το Φλεβάρη αίτηση για νέα γραμμή οτε συν Speedbooster και μου την ενεργοποίησαν τελικα πριν καναδυο βδομάδες. Αν περναγε το 3μηνο και ακυρωνοταν μάλλον τελικα σε WISP θα πήγαινα.
> Το χρηματικό ήταν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια με τα πάγια του WISP συν τον εξοπλισμό γι'αυτο είπα να δοκιμάσω με Speedbooster που όπως ειπα θα γλίτωνα και τα επιπλέον μερεμέτια...
> Τώρα με βλέπω πάντως να το κόβω το Speebooster. Να δω αν αλλάξει κάτι με το άλλο ρουτερ - χλωμό- αλλιώς από τα 8 να πηγαίνω στα 10 ειναι απλά κοροϊδία...


Αν και παλιό το μήνυμα, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εάν speedbooster εννοείς το σιμάκι LTE στο router που σου δίνει ταχύτητα απο το δίκτυο κινητής. 

Εάν εννοείς αυτό, τότε θέλω απλά να σου πω ότι συμμερίζομαι τον πόνο σου γιατί έχω κι εγώ. Και θέλω να προσθέσω τα εξής κακά και ένα καλό. 
1) Το δικό μου booster έχει όριο τα 100GB data , όταν τεελιώσουν πέφτει στα 15Mbps max τα οποία και δεν τα βλέπω ποτέ. 100GB τα τρώω σε μια βδομάδα - δυο τώρα που αρχίσαν τα σχολεία
2) έχω καταλάβει ότι το router από μόνο του πρέπει να έχει όριο και δεν επιτρέπει να πάρω πολύ κάτι από τα 100Mbps που έχω LTE measured στο σημείο που έχω το router.
3) το καλό είναι ότι τώρα που υποβιβάστηκε πάλι η γραμμή μου σε dsl 20/1 ... έχω uplink 4 που πιθανότατα το παίρνω απο το booster. Ναι μπορεί να μην έχω ταχύτητα αλλά στα meeting που κάνω επειδή δουλεύω απο το σπίτι το 4 είναι παράδεισος

----------


## GregoirX23

Ο εξοπλισμός στην sky δεν σου μένει;  :Thinking: 
Speedboster από κοτε λέει μάλλον.. Μέχρι +60Μ πάει αυτό νομίζω.. 
Το όλο πάντως με τους wisp το βλέπω δύσκολο & ακριβό.. 
Όχι ότι κάποια υλοποίηση lte είναι πιο φθηνή, αλλά είναι κάπως πιο εύκολο νομίζω.. Αν μιλάμε για εσωτερικό ρουτερ δλδ.. Με κάποια σιμ που έχει προσφορές σε δεδομένα..

----------


## marioska

Δεν ξέρω μέχρι πόσο πάει να σου πω την αλήθεια. Πάντως όταν μπαίνω στις ρυθμίσεις του router και κοιτάω το BW που πιάνει συνήθως, είναι 5-10 κι ας έχω GB διαθέσιμα. 

Εγώ δεν το βλέπω ακριβό, απλά δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά δίνουν αυτό που λένε. Θα μου πεις γιατί με τον ΟΤΕ ήξερες ? Όχι δεν ήξερα, αλλά αν κόψω τον ΟΤΕ και δεν μου βγει και μ αυτούς τότε είμαι καταδικασμένος και δεν θέλω να το χωνέψω ... μάλλον ψυχολογικό είναι. 
Κρίνοντας από τον εαυτό μου όμως, εάν μπορώ να δώσω τα 10-15 ευρώ παραπάνω για μια 50ρα (που τα έδωσα και τώρα για τρίτη φορά θα γυρίσουμε ατελώς στο adsl) τότε η λύση του wisp είναι νορμαλ γι αυτό που λέει ότι σου παρέχει. Αλλά με όλους αυτούς να εκπέμπουν απο τον Υμηττό στα 5GHz και με τόση παρεμβολή που έχει εκεί πάνω, συν την παρεμβολή που μπορεί να έχω εγώ εδώ γιατι βλέπω όλο το λεκανοπέδιο, δεν ξέρω τι αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να έχει αυτό στη σύνδεση μου .... και πραγματικά κουράστηκα να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο με όλους αυτούς για βλάβες, δικαιώματα, υποχρεώσεις, υποσχέσεις κλπ κλπ. 

Προσφορές τραγικές σε δεδομένα δεν έχω δει. Άσε που την έχω πατήσει μια φορά με δυο τέτοια που είχα και είχαν όριο στα δεδομένα αλλά δεν είχαν κόφτη ... με αποτέλεσμα να τα ξεπεράσω (όχι εγώ οι νοικάρηδες μου) και να μην πάρω χαμπάρι ... και τότε άρχισε η άλλη διαμάχη με τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί δεν με ειδοποιήσατε και τέτοια.

----------


## ChriZ

> Αν και παλιό το μήνυμα, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εάν speedbooster εννοείς το σιμάκι LTE στο router που σου δίνει ταχύτητα απο το δίκτυο κινητής. 
> 
> Εάν εννοείς αυτό, τότε θέλω απλά να σου πω ότι συμμερίζομαι τον πόνο σου γιατί έχω κι εγώ. Και θέλω να προσθέσω τα εξής κακά και ένα καλό. 
> 1) Το δικό μου booster έχει όριο τα 100GB data , όταν τεελιώσουν πέφτει στα 15Mbps max τα οποία και δεν τα βλέπω ποτέ. 100GB τα τρώω σε μια βδομάδα - δυο τώρα που αρχίσαν τα σχολεία
> 2) έχω καταλάβει ότι το router από μόνο του πρέπει να έχει όριο και δεν επιτρέπει να πάρω πολύ κάτι από τα 100Mbps που έχω LTE measured στο σημείο που έχω το router.
> 3) το καλό είναι ότι τώρα που υποβιβάστηκε πάλι η γραμμή μου σε dsl 20/1 ... έχω uplink 4 που πιθανότατα το παίρνω απο το booster. Ναι μπορεί να μην έχω ταχύτητα αλλά στα meeting που κάνω επειδή δουλεύω απο το σπίτι το 4 είναι παράδεισος


Ναι αυτό εννοώ το Huawei το ρούτερ που σου δινουν και κάνει bonding με τη γραμμή του ADSL για αυξημένη ταχύτητα.
Εμένα προσωπικά τα 100 GB δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ για δύο λόγους:
1. Έχω και δεύτερη ADSL και το firewall κάνει load balancing, οπότε και σχεδόν ο μισός φόρτος πάει από τη 2η ADSL
2. +15 δεν πιάνει ούτως ή άλλως, οπότε με τόσο αργή ταχύτητα που να φαγωθούν.. Οπότε, που λέει ο λόγος, και 100GB για ένα χρόνο να ήταν και μετά να με ρίχνει στα 15, διαφορά δεν θα έβλεπα..

Να δούμε τους επόμενους μήνες με την κατάργηση του 3G μήπως βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητα. Θα το έκοβα, αλλά τελικά το άφησα.. κερατιάτικο είναι το 5ευρο χωρίς ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα, αλλά μακάρι να ήταν το μοναδικό κερατιάτικο 5ευρο που πληρώνουμε - όλοι - κάθε μήνα...

----------


## GregoirX23

Για εμένα, λύση wisp ως κύρια γραμμή, δεν θα το έκανα.. 
Γιατί αν μετά κάτι δεν κάτσει καλά, θα πρέπει πάλι να πληρώνεις για επιστροφή στο χαλκό.. 
Οπότε προσοχή.. 
Αν έβαζα wisp θα το έκανα με load balancing μαζί με τη dsl.. Στη dsl μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο φθηνό πακέτο ως αντιστάθμιση της τιμής.. 
Αλλά η βαβούρα της εγκατάστασης και οι παροχές-τιμές σε wisp δε με τραβάνε ιδιαίτερα..

----------


## marioska

εννοείς ADSL έως 24 που θα πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσω ... ατελώς ... για άλλη μια φορά, αφού δεν σηκώνει η γραμμή μου παραπάνω από 20Mbps, δηλαδή 18 που βλέπω εγώ συνήθως, δηλαδή 13 που είναι τον περισσότερο καιρό ... Με την 50ρα. 

Δηλαδή πόσο χειρότερος μπορεί να είναι ο wisp. 

Κοιτά, εγώ είμαι demi γιατί μια υβριδική λύση εφαρμόζω ήδη σε ένα εξοχικό, παίρνω ΟΤΕ στο μαγαζί ενός φίλου στο χωριό και το στέλνω μικροκυμματικά στην πλαγιά (~2,5χλμ) στο σπίτι μου (Airbnb κλπ κλπ). Κι εκεί 24 ρα είναι και φέρνει σπίτι 22. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κάνω και στην Αθήνα. Το θέμα είναι ότι εκεί δεν έχω παρεμβολές. Εδώ ρώτησα για παρεμβολές και μου λέει μια εταιρία ... μες τη ζωή μας είναι και αυτές ... ε πως να τον εμπιστευτείς αυτόν μετά ??? χαχαχαχα

----------


## BillyVan

Καλα στον αστικο ιστο τιποτε δεν ειναι σιγουρο.

Το οτι παίζει κατι σημερα δεν σημαινει οτι θα παιζει καλα και για παντα.

Αν δεν οριστουν κανάλια, συχνοτητες και ισχύ οπως κι αν δεν συννενοηθουν οι wisp μεταξυ τους

τρεχα γυρευε.

Εδω ενα λινκ κανει ο αλλος 500μ και το βαζει να παιζει τερμα τι να λεμε

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα...Ψήνομαι να βάλω την 35αρα γιατί τώρα έχω 7 άρα με το ζόρι..και δίνω 20 ευρω.Πόσο χειρότερα να είναι το Sky Telecom. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάνεις Κολωνό Ακ Πλάτωνος και γύρο έχει βάλει κανείς να μου πει εντυπώσεις...

----------


## GregoirX23

Πρόσβαση και ορατότητα σε ταράτσα έχεις; 
Ορατότητα εννοώ να μην έχεις εμπόδια γύρω στη ταράτσα, π.χ ψηλά κτίρια η δέντρα.. 
Μετά θέλει λίγη βαβούρα για να κατέβει το καλώδιο δικτύου κάτω.. 
Προσωπικά όπως λέω, δεν θα έκοβα το χαλκό για wisp.. Θα έβαζα wisp επικουρικά μαζί με τη dsl.. 
Τα ασύρματα δεν τα λες και τέρας σταθερότητας, και αν κόψεις το χαλκό και χρειαστεί να γυρίσεις πίσω, μετά θα έχεις και άλλα έξοδα για κατασκευή βρόχου, αν δεν σου πάρουν το ζεύγος μέχρι τότε και ψάχνεσαι μετά.. Παίζει και να μη μπορείς να βάλεις σταθερό.. 
Έχε τα υπόψη σου αυτά, και ας πουν και τα παιδιά την άποψη τους.. 
Προσωπικά πάντως τους βρίσκω ακριβούς τους wisp, αλλά έχουν κ κάτι θετικό στα dp πακέτα τους, τα απεριόριστα σταθερά, αλλά τα κινητά είναι πολύ λίγα.. Αυτά..

----------


## pc_magas

Guys στο Μενίδι στον Άγιο Πέτρο, έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την Sky Telecom;
Επειδή η 50ρα VDSL μου πέφτει σαν τρελή και η ADSL ποιάνει 8ράκι σκεύτομαι μήπως αν είχα την Sky σαν backup για internet μόνο ή speed booster όταν τραβάει ζόρια τo ADSL.

Αλλά θέλω το experience σας όσο αφορά:
* Spoeed drops, πόσο χαμηλά σας πέφτει η ταχύτητα.
* Ρυθμό Αποσυνδέσεων πόσο συχνά σας πέφτει
* Στην Sky telecom τελικά πόσο σας πάει από ταχύτητα σκεύτομαι το πακέτο HomeAirFiber 24 ;

----------


## jap

Λοιπόν, έβαλαν δοκιμαστική περίοδο, το λένε try&buy. Δεν αναφέρουν λεπτομέρειες. Μίλησα μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά και με έκοψαν γιατί παρόλο που η διεύθυνσή μου είναι εντός του χάρτη κάλυψης (για 1-2 τετράγωνα) λένε δεν με καλύπτουν.

----------


## Iris07

Fiber Pro 100 - 500/μήνα
Fiber Pro 500 - 3000/μήνα.. Χαχαχα..  :Laughing: 

Τι βάζουν για να πιάσεις αυτή την ταχύτητα ??

----------


## netblues

Σιγουρα οχι wifi.. Μαλλον κανα lmds

----------


## ChriZ

> Σιγουρα οχι wifi.. Μαλλον κανα lmds


Και το LMDS με ασύρματο λινκ δεν παίζει; Ή λάθος θυμάμαι;  :Embarassed:

----------


## netblues

Ναι, αλλα ειναι αδειοδοτουμενο και η συμπεριφορα του ειναι προβλεψιμη. Καμια σχεση με το χαλι του wisp

----------


## jap

Δεν ξέρω. Τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες τις ονομάζουν πάντως *Air*fiber, αυτά ίσως τα έβαλαν μπας και τους κάτσει κανένας μεγάλος πελάτης. Σήμερα είδα και πληρωμένες καταχωρίσεις για το test drive, ο ταχύτερα αναπτυσσόμενος πάροχος λέει. LMDS είχα να το ακούσω πολλά χρόνια τώρα. Αν έχεις budget 500 το μήνα και δεν έχεις δίκτυο δίνεις κι ένα ποσό και σκάβεις ιδιόκτητα χαντάκια.

----------


## ChriZ

> Ναι, αλλα ειναι αδειοδοτουμενο και η συμπεριφορα του ειναι προβλεψιμη. Καμια σχεση με το χαλι του wisp


Ναι, σωστά... θενκς :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

Πολύ ακριβοί για αυτό που προσφέρουν.. 
Προσωπικά μόνο κ μόνο αν δεν είχα λύση για landline θα το έβαζα.. Μόνο τότε.. Και με τη κινητή καααπως βολευεσαι... Πχ onthespot.. Αλλιώς κοτε booster.. 
Γιατί μη ξεχνάμε... 
Δεν είναι μόνο το πάγιο.. Είναι και ο εξοπλισμός που σου μένει αμανατι αν το κόψεις μετά... Συν ότι αν βάλεις κ πακέτο για τηλεφωνία ανεβαίνει το κασέ... Και οι χρόνοι τους όρος κινητά; Αστείοι.. Τους αξίζει πάντως ένα μπράβο για τα σταθερά απεριόριστα.. 
Σαν τη σταθερή πάντως, τίποτα.. 
Άποψη μου...

----------

